# CPA Australia skill assessment



## psiew13 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have applied for my skill to be assessed by CPA for SOL 221113 Taxation Accountant. However, the letter of approval from CPA was given for a different SOL 221111 Accountant (general). Anyone encounter similar issue with CPA? Is it common for them to issue with a different SOL?


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

psiew13 said:


> I have applied for my skill to be assessed by CPA for SOL 221113 Taxation Accountant. However, the letter of approval from CPA was given for a different SOL 221111 Accountant (general). Anyone encounter similar issue with CPA? Is it common for them to issue with a different SOL?


Am curious what happened here? Did you bring it up to the assessing body?


----------



## psiew13 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi. Yes I wrote to them and it was an error. I have to return the original assessment letter to CPA Aust before they will issue me a new letter.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

psiew13 said:


> Hi. Yes I wrote to them and it was an error. I have to return the original assessment letter to CPA Aust before they will issue me a new letter.


hassle!!


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

*Hi*



psiew13 said:


> I have applied for my skill to be assessed by CPA for SOL 221113 Taxation Accountant. However, the letter of approval from CPA was given for a different SOL 221111 Accountant (general). Anyone encounter similar issue with CPA? Is it common for them to issue with a different SOL?


Hi,
Hope you are doing great! I am new here on this forum(infact this is my first post). I am planning to apply academic+ experience assessement from CPA Australia. Have the following questions, it will be great help if you can offer anyhelp or guidance! 

•	Their site says Indian CAs need not submit syllabus. But do we have to submit “good standing certificate” as ICAA mentions or simple transcripts of certificates are enough?
•	Shall we send transcripts in sealed cover as we receive it or we shall open them, get the copies notarized and then send?
•	It will be great if you can explain what have you done for experience proof, if you have submitted self delclaraion..


Thanks in advance!


----------



## gs9 (Apr 10, 2013)

Trijunction said:


> Hi,
> Hope you are doing great! I am new here on this forum(infact this is my first post). I am planning to apply academic+ experience assessement from CPA Australia. Have the following questions, it will be great help if you can offer anyhelp or guidance!
> 
> •	Their site says Indian CAs need not submit syllabus. But do we have to submit “good standing certificate” as ICAA mentions or simple transcripts of certificates are enough?
> ...


Hi Trijunction,
Did you manage to find answers to below?
Please share the details or may be how you went ahead?

Thanks,


----------



## psiew13 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi. I am a CPA member but I still need to submit the following documents to get my skill assessed. The only difference is as a full member, the skill assessment is free. Otherwise, the fee is AUD475.

Documents submitted:
1) IELTS (academic module) with minimum of 7 in every section
2) Degree certificate and academic transcripts
3) Letter from university to confirm the course taken (optional)
4) Letter from current and past employers that confirm my work experience (if you want to get your work experience to be assessed by CPA Aust too). This is recommended as DIAC will also consider this in their assessment, 
5) Application letter which can be downloaded or online submission

I have sent all certified true copies documents to my local CPA office which they subsequently forwarded it to CPA Australia office HQ.

Hope the above helps.

Assessment took about 1 months including the mailing time.


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

psiew13 said:


> Hi. I am a CPA member but I still need to submit the following documents to get my skill assessed. The only difference is as a full member, the skill assessment is free. Otherwise, the fee is AUD475.
> 
> Documents submitted:
> 1) IELTS (academic module) with minimum of 7 in every section
> ...


Hi thank you! which anzsco code you are tagged to?


----------



## psiew13 (Oct 1, 2012)

Trijunction said:


> Hi thank you! which anzsco code you are tagged to?


My SOL code is 221113


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

psiew13 said:


> My SOL code is 221113


OK mine is 132211- finance manager. Unfortunately looks like no state is sponsoring this code. I am so disappointed. Not sure what avenues I have now..


----------



## psiew13 (Oct 1, 2012)

Trijunction said:


> OK mine is 132211- finance manager. Unfortunately looks like no state is sponsoring this code. I am so disappointed. Not sure what avenues I have now..


If you have 65 points, no need any state sponsorship. Just apply under visa 189 unless your job code is not in SOL.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

psiew13 said:


> If you have 65 points, no need any state sponsorship. Just apply under visa 189 unless your job code is not in SOL.


HI, he/she needs a state sponsorship, if finance manager is not in SOL 1...189 is for occupations on SOL 1 and not SOL 2....Please check if finance manager is on SOL 1 before applying for 189.


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

VVV said:


> HI, he/she needs a state sponsorship, if finance manager is not in SOL 1...189 is for occupations on SOL 1 and not SOL 2....Please check if finance manager is on SOL 1 before applying for 189.


Hi thank you. Finance manager is not in sol1. So not eligible for 189 subclass. Disappointing...


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

I m chartered acc. Applied for 222311 on 15 jan 13 not received anythg yet worried


----------



## gs9 (Apr 10, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> I m chartered acc. Applied for 222311 on 15 jan 13 not received anythg yet worried


There is no 222311 in SOL-1. Did you mean 221113 (Taxation Accountant)?

Where did you get your skills assessment done? Did you go for assessment of your experience as well, and are you eligible for some points based on your experience? Other to me, getting score of 60 looks difficult.


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Trijunction said:


> Hi thank you. Finance manager is not in sol1. So not eligible for 189 subclass. Disappointing...


Why dont you apply for 221111? That is on SOL 1 and I think that is mostly the occupation most accountants chose for migration assessment.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

gs9 said:


> There is no 222311 in SOL-1. Did you mean 221113 (Taxation Accountant)?
> 
> Where did you get your skills assessment done? Did you go for assessment of your experience as well, and are you eligible for some points based on your experience? Other to me, getting score of 60 looks difficult.


OH Its 222311 its financial investment advisor . i applied my vetassess skill ass. on 15 jan 13 alngwith 5 year job experience alongwith ielts test cleared overall 7 band no result recevd till date


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

sre375 said:


> Why dont you apply for 221111? That is on SOL 1 and I think that is mostly the occupation most accountants chose for migration assessment.


Have to re do the whole process again.. will wait till June mid n see my current code is covered. Else anyway I dont have an alternative but to get the assessment redone under 221111. Thank you.


----------



## kaleemullah.cma (Apr 29, 2013)

*immigration to Australia under sub class 189 as an Accountant*

Dear Sir / Madam, 

The details of my qualifications and certifications are, 

•	(B.Com) Bachelors of Commerce 2002
•	(PFA) Public and Finance Accountant 2010
•	(E- MBA Finance)	Exe - Manager of Business administration	2010
•	(CMA) Cost and Management Accountant 2012
•	(M.Com) Master of Commerce (by HEC) 2012	

Along with these qualifications, I have also more than 8 years full time paid job experience in the field of accounts, audit and finance since May 2005 to date.

•	If I present my professional degree (CMA) for assessment, which was passed in 2012 then I finds my qualifications easily accessed by IPA/CPA/ICAA as comparable qualifications to graduation level or core knowledge areas as specified by DIAC.

Now, what will be the assessment of my professional experience or skills? Because it will remain only of 1 year and then I am out of immigration under this point system class (189) because the minimum criteria is a relevant experience of 3 or more years.

There is a hope if,

•	I use my academic qualification (Bachelor in commerce – B.Com) and 2 year Post graduate certificate in Cost and Management Accounting from ICMAP (Foundation & Professional Level) as additional qualifications, which was passed in 2008 then I can find myself in this game. Then my professional experience will also be considered more than 5 years.

The details of my passed subjects are,

Bachelors of Commerce – (B.Com) 
University of the Punjab	(Recognized by HEC - higher education commission of Pakistan) 
2 year Graduation (2000 - 2002): 

1.	Principal of Accounting 
2.	Banking, Currency and Finance 
3.	Business Mathematics and Statistics 
4.	Economics 
5.	Business Taxation 
6.	Business Law
7.	Fundamentals of Cost Accounting
8.	Advanced Accounting 
9.	Auditing

Cost and Management Accountant (CMA - ICMAP)
Institute of Cost and Management Accounts of Pakistan (ICMAP) – recognized by HEC.
2 year Post Graduation (2003 - 2008):

1.	Fundamentals of Financial Accounting
2.	Business Economics
3.	Business Laws
4.	Financial Accounting
5.	Management Information Systems
6.	Industrial and Commercial Laws
7.	Fundamentals of Cost and Management Accounting
8.	Business Mathematics and Statistics
9.	Introduction to Information Technology
10.	Business Taxation
11.	Cost and Management Accounting – Performance appraisal
12.	Advanced Financial Accounting & Analysis
13.	Corporate Laws & Secretarial Practices

I look forward for your kind consideration, cooperation and recommendations.

Thanks in advance.

Kaleem
(CMA, PFA, E-MBA, B.Com)
Sky ID: kaleemullah_acma


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

HI kaleemullah,

Just to keep you posted that it's not mandatory (no minimum criteria) to have three years post qualified experience...unless you want to claim work experience points...then as you say you can get your other qualifications assessed. However, you can get the whole visa process without having post qualifying experience points, as long as you can make up the 60 points.


----------



## kaleemullah.cma (Apr 29, 2013)

I am very thankful for your cooperation and reply; yes I will try positively from any assessing authority for criteria evaluation of qualifications or core knowledge areas.

On the other hand I think I must go for a consultant. Unfortunately in Pakistan I did not find any reliable consultant in my case. 

Will u please guide me and provide me contact of any other senior member or consultant, which will easily familiar in my case?

Please also confirm me, 

1.	What kind of IELTS Test is required? i.e. (Academic / General)
2.	Is it compulsory that IELTS Test must be passed with 7 bands in all, before applying for assessment of qualification?

Once again I am very grateful for your time and consideration.

Best regards,

Kaleem


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

HI Kaleem,

I am not very familiar with Pakistani agents...I am from SL and I did the application by myself.. If your situation/point claims are straightforward you can do it by yourself too. To answer your questions:

1) Academic IELTS
2) Yes, you need to get 7 in each band for the assessment (the assessing authority website will confirm this


----------



## kaleemullah.cma (Apr 29, 2013)

VVV said:


> HI Kaleem,
> 
> I am not very familiar with Pakistani agents...I am from SL and I did the application by myself.. If your situation/point claims are straightforward you can do it by yourself too. To answer your questions:
> 
> ...


Hi VVV,

What is your opnion, if i go to VETASSES for assessment and i choose occupation "Internal Auditor"?

Still IELTS 7 in each band required before assessment.

Thanks


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

kaleemullah.cma said:


> Hi VVV,
> 
> What is your opnion, if i go to VETASSES for assessment and i choose occupation "Internal Auditor"?
> 
> ...


If your experience in the filed of internal auditing can be substantiated with reference letter etc, then you can apply..its not just about we picking up..


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi yes, agree with Trijunction. 

I am not sure about the Internal Auditor requirements or assessment. You will have to check with the assessing authority regarding the required IELTS and so on.

Good Luck.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Hi People..

I am an Indian Chartered Accountant and had taken Australian Associate CPA under the Mutual Recognition Agreement between the ICAI & CPA Australia.

I assume that skill assessment for me would be free since I am already a paid member for this year.

Could anybody confirm this?

Thanks for your replies

Regards
HR


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

kaleemullah.cma said:


> I am very thankful for your cooperation and reply; yes I will try positively from any assessing authority for criteria evaluation of qualifications or core knowledge areas.
> 
> On the other hand I think I must go for a consultant. Unfortunately in Pakistan I did not find any reliable consultant in my case.
> 
> ...


i would suggest you to redirect your query to Assessing authority e.g. CPA or ICAA or IPA. they prove to be really helpful.

As far Ielts is concerned, 7+ in each band in Academic module is a necessary evil to get through your assessment for your qualification group.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

For internal Auditor, the relevant authority is VETASSESS and there is no formal english language requirement BD You can have your qualification being assessed without taking IELTS. but still IELTS would be needed for immigration purposes.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Hi People..
> 
> I am an Indian Chartered Accountant and had taken Australian Associate CPA under the Mutual Recognition Agreement between the ICAI & CPA Australia.
> 
> ...


Yes it is free for you..


----------



## len181 (Dec 12, 2013)

psiew13 said:


> Hi. I am a CPA member but I still need to submit the following documents to get my skill assessed. The only difference is as a full member, the skill assessment is free. Otherwise, the fee is AUD475.
> 
> Documents submitted:
> 1) IELTS (academic module) with minimum of 7 in every section
> ...


 hi, I would just like to ask where did you have your assessment for a "member", did you apply in Australia? can I apply here in the philippines? because i want to apply for member and then get student visa and pursue the profesional level since i am not yet eligible for skilled migration. thanks


----------



## HoneyOZ (Dec 10, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> Hi People..
> 
> I am an Indian Chartered Accountant and had taken Australian Associate CPA under the Mutual Recognition Agreement between the ICAI & CPA Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi 

I am an Indian CA.. I also want to pursue CPA through ICAI-CPA reciprocal agreement..Do we have exam centres in India..If yes, how to find out their locations..I am in Bangalore presently..I checked with CPA website and google but could not find out.. 

Please replyyy 

Regards,


----------



## Abu_Yahya (Nov 21, 2013)

kaleemullah.cma said:


> Dear Sir / Madam,
> 
> The details of my qualifications and certifications are,
> 
> ...


Dear Kaleem,

Your CMA membership is recognized as equivalent to Australian Bachelor and post membership relevant experience is recognized by ICAA. I assume other bodies have the same criteria.
If you want to claim the points for experience, you need to show continued experience after gaining membership, however, if you do not claim points for experience, you will still get positive qualification assessment and are able to apply (if you meet 60 points criteria).

Regards,


----------



## ssaifuddin (May 13, 2012)

Dear All

I am writing for my cousin.
He did B.Com in 2006. This is 2 year degree. 
His first question is that is it equivalent to bachelor degree? (According to DIAC)

He started Job in 2006 as an accountant and till now he is working on same department as associate consultant.

He started MBA in Finance in 2009 in evening program, and finish in 2013.
Does he need to mention MBA, as Bachelor and Master have same point and I doubt if they start calculating his experience after MBA then he have 0 year of experience.

Please guide me how I can make my case.

regards
Taha


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

ssaifuddin said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am writing for my cousin.
> He did B.Com in 2006. This is 2 year degree.
> ...


02 years bachelors is not equal to australian graduation.. your MBA will be considered equal to Australian graduation and your expereince will be counted after MBA..


----------



## casudheshkr (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am at initial stage of applying for PR. I am CA with 8 years of experience in bank for credit assessment of SME profile customers, with loan ticket size upto 100 crore. I have few doubts before moving ahead for skill assessment.

1. Under which code my experience will be considered for 189 visa. As my experience does not match with accountant/management accountant/taxation accountant.

2. Whether my experience will be considered by banking companies in Aus without having knowledge of local company and taxation law.

3. Will doing CPA will improve chance of getting job in Aus.

Pls help


----------



## colomboSL190 (Oct 18, 2013)

casudheshkr said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am at initial stage of applying for PR. I am CA with 8 years of experience in bank for credit assessment of SME profile customers, with loan ticket size upto 100 crore. I have few doubts before moving ahead for skill assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi
I had the same prob. I work in the Banking industry whilst my qualifications are ACMA, CPA and uk degree in business and management. I did not claim points for work experience. We received our PR visa in november, hoping to move to Sydney in May


----------



## casudheshkr (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Colombos,

Even though experience is not claimed, but we need to choose any SOL. Which one should be selected.
And without claiming points for experience, how would experience can be claimed for getting job there.


----------



## colomboSL190 (Oct 18, 2013)

casudheshkr said:


> Hi Colombos,
> 
> Even though experience is not claimed, but we need to choose any SOL. Which one should be selected.
> And without claiming points for experience, how would experience can be claimed for getting job there.



If you are not claiming points for work experience u can apply under accountant. When u are in Australia they dont anyway care for foreign experience. When you go there whatever your previous experience u will be considered zero experience. Anyway u will have to start from scratch. So you can find a job as an accountant or banker. Only thing is try an get an Australian qualification such as the CPA


----------



## colomboSL190 (Oct 18, 2013)

colomboSL190 said:


> If you are not claiming points for work experience u can apply under accountant. When u are in Australia they dont anyway care for foreign experience. When you go there whatever your previous experience u will be considered zero experience. Anyway u will have to start from scratch. So you can find a job as an accountant or banker. Only thing is try an get an Australian qualification such as the CPA


This is how i got 60 points. 
ACMA 15
Age 30
IELTS 10
state sponsorship 5
Total 60


----------



## kunalbarchha (Mar 13, 2014)

hey guys,

all the info you guys shared so far has helped me a lot, 

i m holding a bachelor's of commerce degree from india. and i have been working at a chartered accountant's firm from last 5 years .... is it enough to get positive skill assessment from CPA for 189 visa ?


----------



## kunalbarchha (Mar 13, 2014)

kunalbarchha said:


> hey guys,
> 
> all the info you guys shared so far has helped me a lot,
> 
> i m holding a bachelor's of commerce degree from india. and i have been working at a chartered accountant's firm from last 5 years .... is it enough to get positive skill assessment from CPA for 189 visa ?


here are the list of subjects covered during my bachelor's 
1. corporate accounting
2. cost accounting 
3 income tax
4 money and financial system
5 business communication
6 (optional subject ) accounting and finance.
7 statistics 
8 auditing
9 business environment
10 management accounting
11 business regulatory framework
12 financial accounting
13 business economics
14 company law
15 principles of business management.
16 fundamentals of enterpreneurship. 

these are 16 subjects covered under my 3 years course.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

i am posting this query for my friend. 

Is IELTS required for CPA/IPA if he is just going for Qualifications assessment. 
Please advice


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Query on CPA Assessment :

Cleared CPA Foundation - one paper - Accounting theory - so, if my friend applies for skilled assessment , will they consider the experience post CPA Foundation or even prior years of experience. please advice


----------



## in3deep (Feb 21, 2014)

nectar_s said:


> Query on CPA Assessment :
> 
> Cleared CPA Foundation - one paper - Accounting theory - so, if my friend applies for skilled assessment , will they consider the experience post CPA Foundation or even prior years of experience. please advice


post accounting theory module was completed


----------



## imranz (Jun 15, 2014)

colomboSL190 said:


> Hi
> I had the same prob. I work in the Banking industry whilst my qualifications are ACMA, CPA and uk degree in business and management. I did not claim points for work experience. We received our PR visa in november, hoping to move to Sydney in May


Dear Casudheshkr
Have you got your skills assessed ? I think "management accountant" will suit your experience. I am in the same situation and intend to apply as management accountant


----------



## Sudhir Bhate (Jun 23, 2014)

Question on English proficiency requirement for skills assessment by CPA:

Does anybody know if TOEFL score will be accepted by CPA for English proficiency from November 2014?


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi All!
Pls advise will it be enough to provide assessment center with 5 years experience confirmation? 
Or it must be all where I worked for the last 10 years?
Thanks.


----------



## hoangdekiem (Sep 22, 2014)

Is it possible to get positive assessment for qualification if you dont have any work experience?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

it depends, if work experience is mandatory for gaining membership of professional body of accountants, then without completing this component successful assessment might not be possible. 

But if possess a degree without any mandatory work experience requirement and you are sure that you have covered all mandatory knowledge areas. then yes you can


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Sudhir Bhate said:


> Question on English proficiency requirement for skills assessment by CPA:
> 
> Does anybody know if TOEFL score will be accepted by CPA for English proficiency from November 2014?


you can ask this question from CPA directly.. as they have not published anything on their web...
[email protected]


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

natali-new said:


> Hi All!
> Pls advise will it be enough to provide assessment center with 5 years experience confirmation?
> Or it must be all where I worked for the last 10 years?
> Thanks.


it depends on how much points you want to claim for your experience? 
if you wish to claim points for ten years then go ahead. but plz remember that points will only be awarded for skilled employment over the past ten years.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Waqarali20005 said:


> it depends on how much points you want to claim for your experience?
> if you wish to claim points for ten years then go ahead. but plz remember that points will only be awarded for skilled employment over the past ten years.


Hi. Thanks.
We have abt 5-7 years experience, 2 in customs clearence, 5 in finance. As I can see 2 years will not be recognised for accounting.


----------



## LILAS (Oct 8, 2014)

Sudhir Bhate said:


> Question on English proficiency requirement for skills assessment by CPA:
> 
> Does anybody know if TOEFL score will be accepted by CPA for English proficiency from November 2014?


CPA website only mentions IELTS even now, so better go with that.


----------



## rocket1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi guys,
Could you please guide me how to claim partner skills.my wife is graduated from accounting in Egypt and has no practical experience. What is the required document to get her skills assessed and at which assessing authority should apply.i would appreciate if you provide me full details. Thanks


----------



## Sudhir Bhate (Jun 23, 2014)

LILAS said:


> CPA website only mentions IELTS even now, so better go with that.


Now IPA (Institute of Public Accountants, Australia) website says TOEFL will be accepted from 1st Nov 2014.

There are 3 bodies that can do skill assessment: CPA, ICAA and IPA.
Hopefully the other two (CPA and ICAA ) will follow.


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

LILAS said:


> CPA website only mentions IELTS even now, so better go with that.


Not correct information. CPA website has been clearly mentioning the following for at least a week now:

"CPA Australia is pleased to confirm that from Saturday 1 November we will accept the PTE Academic and TOEFL iBT English tests in addition to IELTS for the purpose of meeting the English proficiency requirement of the skills assessments. Read our criteria and requirements details on the required scores for general and 485 purposes."


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

rocket1 said:


> Hi guys,
> Could you please guide me how to claim partner skills.my wife is graduated from accounting in Egypt and has no practical experience. What is the required document to get her skills assessed and at which assessing authority should apply.i would appreciate if you provide me full details. Thanks


What ANZSCO code do you want to apply for?

I'm assuming Accountant (221111). In that case, she needs an IELTS score of Band 7 or higher, and needs to collate the academic trascripts (marksheets) of her degree. Before you submit, it makes sense to check if that particular degree from that particular University has had positive assessment in the past. You can check with various immigrant groups or with the University itself, if they are aware of past students getting positive assessments. You also need to vet the University syllabus to see of the required 'Core Knowledge Areas' (9 out of 12 including the 4 mandatory knowledge areas) are covered.

The assessing authority will be CPA, IPA or ICAA. I've read a few times that IPA gives more favorable assessments than the others for this ANZSCO


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi,

My spouse has done B.com (3 Years Course) in computing and M.com (2 Years Course) in taxation.

B.com Subjects:

DEPARTMENT OF COMMERCE,
OSMANIA UNIVERSITY, HYDERABAD.
STRUCTURE OF B.COM (COMPUTER APPLICATIONS) DEGREE COURSE
(w.e.f. ACADEMIC YEAR 2009-’10)

FIRST YEAR

101 FINANCIAL ACCOUNTING 
102 BUSINESS INFORMATION SYSTEMS
103 BUSINESS ORGANISATION & MANAGEMENT
104 FUNDAMENTALS OF INFORMATION TECHNOLOGY
105 FUNDAMENTALS OF “C” 

SECOND YEAR

201 ADVANCED ACCOUNTING 
202 BUSINESS STATISTICS 
203 FINANCIAL SERVICES –BANKING & INSURANCE
204 TAXATION 
205 RELATIONAL DATABASE MANAGEMENT SYSTEMS (RDBMS)

THIRD YEAR

301 CORPORATE ACCOUNTING
302 E-COMMERCE
303 BUSINESS LAW
304 AUDITING
305 ELECTIVE: PAPER – I 
306 ELECTIVE: PAPER – II 
307 WEB PROGRAMMING

M.com Subjects (Taxation):

Sem-1:
Managerial accounting
Managerial economics
Principles of marketing
Financial management
Organisation theory and behaviour

Sem-2:
Adv. Managerial accounting
Business environment and policy
Marketing management
Investment management
Human resource management

Sem-3:
Research meth and stat. Analysis
Cost accounting and contrll
Direct taxes 1
Indirect taxes
Information technology + lab

Sem-4:
Quantitative techniques for business decisions
E.commerce
Tax planning
E.commerce lab
Project report evaluation and viva voce

And spouse is having 4 years of experience (After B.com) in India as a Financial Analyst. 

I would like to know with which code [Accountant (General)- 221111 or Management Accountant-221112 or Taxation Accountant- 221113], spouse should apply to CPA to get positive assessment for education/qualification as well as work experience?

Your help and guidance is highly appreciated.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Duplicate post


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi,

Will be really grateful if anyone can please help me.

I have completed my masters of accounting from Australia and my subject covers all core subjects required for following occupations.

accountant (general) (ANZSCO code 221111)
finance manager (ANZSCO code 132211)
management accountant (ANZSCO code 221112) 
taxation accountant (ANZSCO code 221113)

I have work experience of about 6+ years.

My duties included:

1-Preparation of financial statements and reports to company management and principle.
2-preparing periodic cash flow and funds flow statement.
3-Developing and checking budgets.
4-Recommendation of proper tax structure for the company.
5-Ensuring compliance with relevant legislation.
6-Giving advice on range of financial aspects of a business such as budgets, tax and cash flows.
7-Analysing how well a business is performing financially.
8-Reviewing businesses accounting procedures.
9-Assisting management with strategic planning and human resources.

Can anyone please help me in choosing best occupation considering my degree and duties?


----------



## asialanka (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi

Can someone kindly tell me how many salary slips need to be produced to CPA for employment Assessment (management accountant (ANZSCO code 221112))

I thought of providing 4 salary slips representing each quarter (every 3 months) of each year of employment 

Is it sufficient?

Thanks


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone kindly tell me how many salary slips need to be produced to CPA for employment Assessment (management accountant (ANZSCO code 221112))
> 
> ...


yes you can provide them like that!


----------



## asialanka (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi

Just wondering If I get a positive skills assessment and a NEGATIVE employment assessment from CPA, and if I still claim the same employment record in the VISA application (despite the rejection from CPA) to obtain points allocated to experience, 

will that lead the VISA officer to simply reject my work experience claim even without looking at it (based on CPA opinion) ?

Hope my query is clear!!!

thanks


----------



## asialanka (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi 

Please can someone kindly advise when writing the "duties and responsibilities" for employment assessment by CPA

should it be in point form outlining the key details or should it be a detailed description explaining each activity in depth 

thanks


----------



## asialanka (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi

Just got this concern while filling the EOI.....

I would complete my EOI with 65 points, including 5 points claimed for work experience

If the case officer feels my work experience is inadequate to award 5 points, then will s/he reject the whole VISA application or would s/he still accept it given I still have 60 points

Glad if someone can share their knowledge on th
Thanks


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Just got this concern while filling the EOI.....
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong, but I think you are not getting a response from the forum members because your question raises lot of doubts about your work experience claim. Why do you think your work experience will be considered inadequate? If you are aware of a deficiency that will lead to the experience being disallowed, or it won't stand the scrutiny of employer verification, it is better to not claim points for it. A CO's decision can't be predicted by anybody, but if she suspects an intentional false claim, your application may very well be declined as a whole.

If you are qualifying for 60 points anyway, there is no need to go for claiming 5 extra points which are on shaky ground. As it stands, there is only 2 weeks difference between invitation time for 60 points and anything higher. After invitation, your points have no bearing on further process.


----------



## asialanka (Oct 24, 2014)

IndigoKKing said:


> Don't get me wrong, but I think you are not getting a response from the forum members because your question raises lot of doubts about your work experience claim. Why do you think your work experience will be considered inadequate? If you are aware of a deficiency that will lead to the experience being disallowed, or it won't stand the scrutiny of employer verification, it is better to not claim points for it. A CO's decision can't be predicted by anybody, but if she suspects an intentional false claim, your application may very well be declined as a whole.
> 
> If you are qualifying for 60 points anyway, there is no need to go for claiming 5 extra points which are on shaky ground. As it stands, there is only 2 weeks difference between invitation time for 60 points and anything higher. After invitation, your points have no bearing on further process.


Thanks mate

I was under the impression that having 5 more points would expedite the whole process. but it looks like it'll only save 2 weeks in getting the invitation and would make the process more cumbersome later as I'll have to submit all supporting documents regarding the employment and CO will have to go through them.

My points comprised of:

Age <32 = 30
Ielts = 10
Skills - ACMA (CIMA) = 15
Spouse skills (ACMA) = 5
total = 60

So I should go with 60 points rather than wasting effort on employment experience claim 

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

asialanka said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> I was under the impression that having 5 more points would expedite the whole process. but it looks like it'll only save 2 weeks in getting the invitation and would make the process more cumbersome later as I'll have to submit all supporting documents regarding the employment and CO will have to go through them.
> 
> ...


Like I said, if you are not confident about the workex claim, go ahead with 60 points.


----------



## asialanka (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi

Applying under ANZSCO 221112 - Mgmt accountant

1. Wondering if it's compulsory to fill work experience in the EOI even if I am not claiming points for that
2. If I specify the work experience and tag it as "not relevant" do I still have to provide evidence for work experience 

Glad if someone could share their knowledge


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Applying under ANZSCO 221112 - Mgmt accountant
> 
> ...


1. Yes. All details need to be filled in. You can tag everything "not relevant" if you don't intend to claim points.
2. No. No points, no proof needed... unless demanded at a later stage.


----------



## asialanka (Oct 24, 2014)

IndigoKKing said:


> 1. Yes. All details need to be filled in. You can tag everything "not relevant" if you don't intend to claim points.
> 2. No. No points, no proof needed... unless demanded at a later stage.


Thanks a lot IndigoKKing.... for clearing my doubts

I have applied for a skills assessment from CPA and only if they award a positive assessment on my work experience I'd claim those points in my EOI... otherwise I'd go without that


----------



## asialanka (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi
under ANZSCO 221112 CPA has issued a positive skills assessment saying "Your associate qualification from CIMA is assessed as comparable to an Australian bachelor degree".

However, in filling the EOI, under "education history" I am wondering how to classify the qualification coz there are 3 categories which I am not sure which one to choose;
1.bachelor degree other
2.bachelor degree in science, business or technology 
3. other qualification or award recognized by assessing authority 

If one of you has done this before ... some help would be greatly appreciated
Thanks


----------



## carushi (Aug 31, 2014)

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering If I get a positive skills assessment and a NEGATIVE employment assessment from CPA, and if I still claim the same employment record in the VISA application (despite the rejection from CPA) to obtain points allocated to experience,
> 
> ...


As far as I know they will directly reject it.


----------



## asialanka (Oct 24, 2014)

In the EOI

Wondering what to put for "course name" under education history

No space to write the whole name of CIMA

Is it OK to put "CIMA (UK) Exams"

And UK for "country of institution"

Great if someone familiar helps


----------



## Sudhir Bhate (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi experts

I have a question about experience assessment by CPA:

I have more then 5 years relevant experience from Singapore. I intend to claim points for experience.
Is experience assessment by CPA mandatory for me?
If it is not mandatory, is it desirable?

Thanks.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Sudhir Bhate said:


> Hi experts
> 
> I have a question about experience assessment by CPA:
> 
> ...


It is not mandatory but highly desirable as positive work assessment is duly considered by DIBP, while its other way around as well.


----------



## itsshahid (Feb 3, 2015)

*MBA (banking and Finance), CMA IMA USA*

Dear All,

I did MBA with major banking and Finance from Pakistan in 2010, Now i got CMA certification from IMA in 2014. I have 4 years of General Accountant work experience in UAE.

I want go for my Qualification and Skill Assessment as a Accountant (General) 221111.

Should I apply for on above particulars?

Any advise is highly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

itsshahid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I did MBA with major banking and Finance from Pakistan in 2010, Now i got CMA certification from IMA in 2014. I have 4 years of General Accountant work experience in UAE.
> 
> ...


Hi Shahid,

I think you should go for your assessment, and by the looks of it...its looking quite promising...just make sure you give all details required by CPA.


----------



## itsshahid (Feb 3, 2015)

thanks BretSavage,

So my next step is to do academic IELTS test 7 band for each?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

itsshahid said:


> thanks BretSavage,
> 
> So my next step is to do academic IELTS test 7 band for each?


Yes...you need to do IELTS A or PTE or TOEFL....thats the basic stuff.


----------



## adiwitty (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi – I have done B.com & MBA (regular). I have 7 years of relevant work experience. I have covered below subjects (Accountant)
1.	Accounting & Finance
2.	Financial Accounting
3.	Business Laws
4.	Economics
5.	Costing & Statistics
6.	Corporate Tax Planning
7.	Auditing, Income Tax & Sales Tax
8.	Security Analysis & Portfolio Management
9.	Mergers, Acquisitions & Restructuring
10.	Quantitative Application in Management
11.	Strategic Financial Management
12.	Business Organization & Management
13.	International Financial Management
I believe I am lacking one core subject – Management Accounting (which I have partly covered during MBA). What are my chances of getting a positive skill assessment? 
Also please suggest which authority to select – CPA or ICAA?
Thanks


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi

I think you have a good chance of getting a positive assessment from ICAA. It is quite lenient as compared to CPA.

I hope you must have covered some topics of management accounting during your academic career. Only way to find out if you are eligible is to apply for assessment. 

Regards


----------



## AnjGin (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I applied for EOI on 12/2/15 with 60 pts as general accountant but I did not get the invite , my visa is expiring in April. Did anyone got the invite in this round with 60pts . 

Thanks Anj


----------



## LILAS (Oct 8, 2014)

AnjGin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied for EOI on 12/2/15 with 60 pts as general accountant but I did not get the invite , my visa is expiring in April. Did anyone got the invite in this round with 60pts .
> 
> Thanks Anj


The statistics for 13-Feb should be available soon. Perhaps your EOI date was too close to cut off.


----------



## Breakwater (Feb 19, 2015)

Good day Bretsavage,
You have done a great job by lodging your application on the same day as you received invitation. The selection round was on 13 Feb but you received your invite on 12th Feb. Is it possible. Please guide!
I also want to lodge on the day I receive invitation, how much time it takes to complete the form.

Thanking you in anticipation


----------



## Breakwater (Feb 19, 2015)

Good day all,
I want to claim points for partner skills (she is an accountant with qualification but no experience). She will apply for skill assessment from CPA. Is it possible to claim points for her skills without experience?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Breakwater said:


> Good day Bretsavage,
> You have done a great job by lodging your application on the same day as you received invitation. The selection round was on 13 Feb but you received your invite on 12th Feb. Is it possible. Please guide!
> I also want to lodge on the day I receive invitation, how much time it takes to complete the form.
> 
> Thanking you in anticipation


God day Breakwater,

The invitation round was on 13Feb Australia (00:00hrs) which was 12Feb India around 6:30pm and will be around 6:00pm pakistan time if I am correct 

It will take you around 1hr to complete the form if you have everything ready along with your credit card to pay the fees, and your good to go.


----------



## Breakwater (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks Bretsavage!
I did'nt know that the round is done at midnight 0000 hours. 

thanks for info.


----------



## imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Guys..My sister has done B com in 2010. After which she has been working with Accountancy firm. She has also completed her CA india as well CPA australia. Does anyone have any idea if incase she will show her CA and CPA qualification,her experience after CPA be considered or they will consider full experience?? Any help would be great..


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

imagine said:


> Hi Guys..My sister has done B com in 2010. After which she has been working with Accountancy firm. She has also completed her CA india as well CPA australia. Does anyone have any idea if incase she will show her CA and CPA qualification,her experience after CPA be considered or they will consider full experience?? Any help would be great..


Experience is considered after completion of your assessed degree.

If you get her B.Com assessed it will be after B.Com(which i doubt will not go through alone)...same goes with C.A & CPA as well.


----------



## imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Experience is considered after completion of your assessed degree.
> 
> If you get her B.Com assessed it will be after B.Com(which i doubt will not go through alone)...same goes with C.A & CPA as well.


CA is a distance learning course so wont they consider the experience since BCom??
She has completed her CA in june 2012. That ways she wont be able to complete hr 3 years.. She has done BCom Professional... Does she still stands a chance of getting a positive assessment??


----------



## imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

also what is your educational qualification?? I see you have got your assessment done from CPA..


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

imagine said:


> also what is your educational qualification?? I see you have got your assessment done from CPA..


I have got Masters in Accounting & MBA(IB & Finance) from Australia.

I understand that CA is not done on campus, & even BCOM pro wont cover all the subjects. with CPA & CA she will easily get the positive assessment.

Its better if you drop a message to MAXTHEWOLF, as he is a CA and can help you better with things.


----------



## imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> I have got Masters in Accounting & MBA(IB & Finance) from Australia.
> 
> I understand that CA is not done on campus, & even BCOM pro wont cover all the subjects. with CPA & CA she will easily get the positive assessment.
> 
> Its better if you drop a message to MAXTHEWOLF, as he is a CA and can help you better with things.


Thankyou so much for the help!!


----------



## itsshahid (Feb 3, 2015)

Dear All,

To claim 20 points in English proficiency, is you need to get 8 in each module or Ava of each module in ielts?

Awaiting for your quick response.

Thanks


----------



## raj12.agrwal (Feb 26, 2015)

imagine said:


> Hi Guys..My sister has done B com in 2010. After which she has been working with Accountancy firm. She has also completed her CA india as well CPA australia. Does anyone have any idea if incase she will show her CA and CPA qualification,her experience after CPA be considered or they will consider full experience?? Any help would be great..


No. B.Com[Indian] alone will never get you through CPA Assessment. It has to be Post-Indian -CA experience ( Full Qualification) that might be considered. The decision as to the relevance of experience rests with CPA. However, your case officer might consider relevance of experience but that is like walking on a sword, cos if he does not , and you have claimed points then it's a case for rejection.


----------



## raj12.agrwal (Feb 26, 2015)

itsshahid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> To claim 20 points in English proficiency, is you need to get 8 in each module or Ava of each module in ielts?
> 
> ...


You need 8 Band in each section of IELTS.


----------



## raj12.agrwal (Feb 26, 2015)

Further, if you want to claim points as a partner then, all you need is CPA letter stating that she has met the requirement. However, be cautious as the job outlook for foreign accountants including Indian CA's who are CPA qualified is very very grim (including bookkeeper roles and/or SAP FICO roles) unless they want to get settled for part time jobs in the retail sector. I know of dozens of colleagues (CA's) who have returned back.


----------



## magyk2 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for CPA assessment for migration under 221111 Accountant (general) or management accountant. 

I am in short of 4 subjects under the requirement criteria. Please advise me if there is course I can enrol to finish the balance subjects. 

Also I am planning to enrol for CPA program and applied for foundation exams now.

Kindly suggest me how to overcome with the subject requirements.

Thanks & Regards,
Magy


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

magyk2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for CPA assessment for migration under 221111 Accountant (general) or management accountant.
> 
> ...


Hi,

The best thing for you to do is carry on with your CPA as of now.
If you can enlist what subjects you are lacking, then we can have a clear idea about things, and what degree you currently hold will also help.


----------



## adiwitty (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi - Is it sufficient to provide degree mentioning the name of the subjects or the details of topics covered under each subject needs to be provided? 
My qualification is B.com & MBA (International Business & Finance), with 7 yrs of experience. Which ANZCO will best suit - Accountant or External Auditor?


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Adiwitty

You will need to provide the topics studied under each subject that covers the core knowledge areas for your occupation.

If you have studied auditing and reach 60 points I would recommend you to go for External Auditor occupation . Otherwise go for accountant general . It also depends on your experience if you want to claim points for it. 

Hope it helps
Regards


----------



## LILAS (Oct 8, 2014)

raj12.agrwal said:


> No. B.Com[Indian] alone will never get you through CPA Assessment. It has to be Post-Indian -CA experience ( Full Qualification) that might be considered. The decision as to the relevance of experience rests with CPA. However, your case officer might consider relevance of experience but that is like walking on a sword, cos if he does not , and you have claimed points then it's a case for rejection.


CA (India) done after 2003 should get a positive assessment. Thus her experience after CA (India) is eligible.


----------



## adiwitty (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks. It helped. Also if I am not able to obtain a detailed syllabus with topics from the university, how do I justify? Can I give the details of topics via affidavit/stamp paper?

Thanks again.

Aditi


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

adiwitty said:


> Thanks. It helped. Also if I am not able to obtain a detailed syllabus with topics from the university, how do I justify? Can I give the details of topics via affidavit/stamp paper?
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Aditi


Hi Aditi,

Try to get details from your university, more preferred, if not try to download course content from uni's website.

If nothing works then go for declaration and make sure its endorsed by uni faculty to prove its authentcity.

All the best.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

I sent documents for CPA evaluation on 5th March by email.. In how many I should get the assessment result? please tell


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Alena123 said:


> I sent documents for CPA evaluation on 5th March by email.. In how many I should get the assessment result? please tell


 less than 3 weeks if you have given all the necessary details


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Alena123 said:


> I sent documents for CPA evaluation on 5th March by email.. In how many I should get the assessment result? please tell


As far as I know you need to send hard copy (certified) not mail attachment.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

viju_009 said:


> less than 3 weeks if you have given all the necessary details


Its written in CPA website that I can send docs by email...right


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Alena123 said:


> Its written in CPA website that I can send docs by email...right


Nope Alena....look at this.

*How do I apply?
Skills Assessment (provisional and full)

We encourage you to use our online application form to apply for the assessment. Your reference number and acknowledgement letter will be automatically emailed to you once you complete this application form. You will need to post your documents to us. If you already a member of CPA Australia, ensure you are logged into the website prior to completing this form. *

*Supporting documentation for your assessment will need to be posted to CPA Australia’s Assessment Unit in Melbourne after you receive your acknowledgement email and reference number. 

Certifying your documents

The documents you submit with your application will need to be “certified true copies” of your originals. *


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

I got documents receipt email as well. 

They send an email after payment is made


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Alena123 said:


> I got documents receipt email as well.
> 
> They send an email after payment is made


Yes you need to take printout of that email, certify your documents and send them to Melbourne office, clearly mentioned on their website, or may be you can call them and reconfirm.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

BretSavage said:


> Yes you need to take printout of that email, certify your documents and send them to Melbourne office, clearly mentioned on their website, or may be you can call them and reconfirm.


okay 

How did you prepare for PTE? 

What all materials did you refer?

Did you take any coaching?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Alena123 said:


> okay
> 
> How did you prepare for PTE?
> 
> ...


No coaching, prepared for a week, on Pearson website and gave sample exam before my PTE.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

BretSavage said:


> No coaching, prepared for a week, on Pearson website and gave sample exam before my PTE.


prepared from what materials


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Alena123 said:


> prepared from what materials


they have material on Pearson website.


----------



## LILAS (Oct 8, 2014)

Received invite 13-Mar-2015


----------



## adiwitty (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi - Can someone please share the application submitted for skill assessment of accountant from CPA at aditisachdeva84 at gmail? I want to see the format in which details of subjects are submitted.

Thanks in advance.

Must say this forum is really helpful 

Regards,
Aditi


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

adiwitty said:


> Hi - Can someone please share the application submitted for skill assessment of accountant from CPA at aditisachdeva84 at gmail? I want to see the format in which details of subjects are submitted.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


Hi Aditi,

There is no fixed format, you just need to provide them with the details of subjects (Marksheet & Syllabus) issued by your university / college.
It must cover all core subjects.

Hope this helps.

All the best.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

:confused2:On CPA website, I see that my assessment has been completed. 

How would I know what is the assessment result? 

Is assessment result shown on website? 

Will it come by postal mail?


----------



## Breakwater (Feb 19, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> :confused2:On CPA website, I see that my assessment has been completed.
> 
> How would I know what is the assessment result?
> 
> ...


It will come by post


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Breakwater said:


> It will come by post


How much time it will take to reach by post?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

They send it by Australian post so it takes around roughly 10 working days. You should have requested them to send a scanned copy of assessment.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

BretSavage said:


> They send it by Australian post so it takes around roughly 10 working days. You should have requested them to send a scanned copy of assessment.


How to request scanned copy? By sending email?


----------



## Voodoogirl (Jun 17, 2014)

Alena123 said:


> :confused2:On CPA website, I see that my assessment has been completed.
> 
> How would I know what is the assessment result?
> 
> ...


CPA sent by post. But I emailed them to request for a softcopy. They emailed me a scanned copy of my assessment result (with blue color signed CTC stamp). I used it for my PR application. I suppose you can do the same. 

FYI, the assessment that they sent by post took 6-8 weeks to reach me.


----------



## hoangdekiem (Sep 22, 2014)

who did you guys email to request the softcopy? the online enquiry form on the website?


----------



## Voodoogirl (Jun 17, 2014)

hoangdekiem said:


> who did you guys email to request the softcopy? the online enquiry form on the website?


Yeap, just request through the online enquiry.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Voodoogirl said:


> Yeap, just request through the online enquiry.


I got soft copy of assessment through email.

I didnt get my experience evaluated as I dont have stable job history

Can I mention experience in EOI without getting it evaluated from CPA?

Will EOIs without mention of experience be considered by NSW for sponsership?


----------



## itsshahid (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello,

Is it possible to assess your qualification and skills separately from ICAA? I want to go for my qualification assessment and then after that my skills. Please advice.

Regards


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Alena123 said:


> I got soft copy of assessment through email.
> 
> I didnt get my experience evaluated as I dont have stable job history
> 
> ...


You wont be able to fill your EOI as it is mandatory to have assessment.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

itsshahid said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is it possible to assess your qualification and skills separately from ICAA? I want to go for my qualification assessment and then after that my skills. Please advice.
> 
> Regards


I am not sure but as far as i know for migration assessment you need to get both.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

hi all, pls advise whether i have to provide CPA with job references and other letters from my job?
Or job references and other job details are required during submission at immi site?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

natali-new said:


> hi all, pls advise whether i have to provide CPA with job references and other letters from my job?
> Or job references and other job details are required during submission at immi site?


Hi,

You need to provide them with all the related documents for which you are claiming points.

For Work experience...all the related documents & then same can be used while filing up your visa.

All the best.


----------



## LILAS (Oct 8, 2014)

itsshahid said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is it possible to assess your qualification and skills separately from ICAA? I want to go for my qualification assessment and then after that my skills. Please advice.
> 
> Regards


IPA has 2 separate services: qualification and skilled employment


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

thanks for the comment.

Am I correct that first we have to submit Ielts results, diploma and syllabus to receive assessment.
Then to submit references and other job related details to receive the employment assessment?

Or one set of docs has to be prepared to submitted in the same time?


----------



## rmat40 (May 13, 2015)

hi, can you tell me what are the steps to apply for skill assessment under cpa? i read in the website that we submit our application online and later after our reference number is provided, we need to post them our certificates. is that true? further do we have to send them our unit outlines of our bachelor course done in india/>


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes, you need to send them all related documents along with reference number. (Hard copy not mail attachments)


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

*No need for hard copies*



BretSavage said:


> Yes, you need to send them all related documents along with reference number. (Hard copy not mail attachments)


Not true.

I emailed all my supporting documents, and I received my skills assessment outcome in PDF (with a hard copy on its way). I never mailed any hard copies of my supporting documents to CPA Australia.


----------



## LILAS (Oct 8, 2014)

Got the visa today !!!


----------



## salmangillani (Jul 19, 2015)

How long will it take usually for CPA to finalized assessment? Today is the 9th business day. Still have not get it.


----------



## Rohail (Jun 29, 2014)

Hello Guys,
i Got positive assessment for my Academics from CPA but till now i did not receive my Assessment Letter which i was suppose to receive couple of weeks back. My question is can i use the E copy attachment they sent me through email? 
Thanks in Advance....


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Rohail said:


> Hello Guys,
> i Got positive assessment for my Academics from CPA but till now i did not receive my Assessment Letter which i was suppose to receive couple of weeks back. My question is can i use the E copy attachment they sent me through email?
> Thanks in Advance....


Hi Rohail,

Congrats. Yes, you can use your scanned document. 

By the way, what was your qualification and when did you apply (before July 01, 2015 or after)?


----------



## Ka5h (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi guys 

I'm an ACCA part qualified and hold a Bsc hons in Applied Accounting from Oxford Brookes Uni London Plus I have 3 years of work experience in SOL listed occupation code: 221111 I need some guidance what do I need to do ? My Bsc Hons was awarded to me on the basis of my ACCA partnership program with the OBU would it be recognised by CPAA ? I read I need to get a qualification assessment along with the Skilled employment Assessment?
Also What documents do they ask for Skilled employment assessment I mean Experience letter from employer and ? What else 

I'd appreciate any sort of help 
Thankyou


----------



## ashmiya (Dec 13, 2015)

hi 

i am applying for my assessment with CPA for ANZSCO code 221111.
Can someone provide me the completed details as to what all are the documents that i need to provide CPA for making my assessment efficient.
I am apply for the VISA 189 Skilled independent visa.

Very urgently require the format of work experience letter for the SOL General accountant.

Regards
Ashmiya


----------



## bishesh (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi,

I'm new in the forum. I wanted to know if anyone here has applied to CPA in the General Accountants category, for assessment of education only, without submitting any experience documents?

I just want to get the 15 points for bachelors degree and another 20 pts from PTE. Do you think 65 points is viable right now?


----------



## phica (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello, I am an ACCA member, my assessment will also be free? and secondly is there any standard format for experience letter from employees in the 221112 category?


----------



## Kanwal9o1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey All,

I am new here as well and had a query regarding my qualification assessment.

I submitted a re-assessment with the IPA for my PGDM (Finance), after an initial assessment for my B.Com degree which required that I study 3 subjects to meet their criteria for a Management Accountant assessment.

Now the IPA is quoting that they do not have any idea about the level of a Post Graduate Diploma in Management and have asked for external help (AEI-NOOSR).

Has any one encountered a situation like this before?

Thanks for your time.

Regards
Kanwal


----------



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi Ka5h, 


Only ACCA f*ully qualified members *are positively assessed. If you are part qualified for them you are *not* satisfying the criteria of their assessment. Even holding a BSc would not help. I have been in your position and tried every route possible. The only way out is to get qualified fully and then send your papers to the bodies for assessment. 


Also, after July 2015, the assessing bodies have made it even harder, hence please select your optional papers carefully if you want to be aligned with the assessment body's requirements.


I hope this helps.


Regards, 





Ka5h said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm an ACCA part qualified and hold a Bsc hons in Applied Accounting from Oxford Brookes Uni London Plus I have 3 years of work experience in SOL listed occupation code: 221111 I need some guidance what do I need to do ? My Bsc Hons was awarded to me on the basis of my ACCA partnership program with the OBU would it be recognised by CPAA ? I read I need to get a qualification assessment along with the Skilled employment Assessment?
> Also What documents do they ask for Skilled employment assessment I mean Experience letter from employer and ? What else
> ...


----------



## sheldondsilva29 (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I'm Sheldon and a new member over here.

I would really appreciate if you'll could help me.

Ive completed my B.Com (Accounting and Finance) Degree from Mumbai University in 2008. It was a 3 year degree course and as per the CPA website, i see that all the mandatory subjects are covered in the course. However, I'm unsure of how much detail they would go through to come out with a positive assessment. Ive got the syllabus from the university but I'm still not sure.

Ive been working with a bank for the last 4 years.

Any idea if i can get a positive assessment?


----------



## nawneetdalal (May 31, 2015)

*Confusion*

Guys.. Can anyone suggest is the attached assessment should be considered as positive or negative to claim 5 points for spouse's skills?


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

nawneetdalal said:


> Guys.. Can anyone suggest is the attached assessment should be considered as positive or negative to claim 5 points for spouse's skills?


Positive.


----------



## MHCS (May 30, 2016)

Hi buddies, How many points do you need for the Skilled Migration Visa as external auditor? I heard that as accountant (general) you need something like 70 points and I wonder if is the same score for external auditors

Cheers


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi,

Did you receive any kind of help. It would be great if you can share what all is needed for the assessment. I am also applying for 189 General Accountant.

Thanks !!!


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

nawneetdalal said:


> Guys.. Can anyone suggest is the attached assessment should be considered as positive or negative to claim 5 points for spouse's skills?


Hi,

It would be of great help if you can let me know the details as what all is to be submitted for assessment along with the employment format.

Thanks !!!


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

adiwitty said:


> Hi - Is it sufficient to provide degree mentioning the name of the subjects or the details of topics covered under each subject needs to be provided?
> My qualification is B.com & MBA (International Business & Finance), with 7 yrs of experience. Which ANZCO will best suit - Accountant or External Auditor?


Hi,
Did u find any help about what is to be submitted for assessment, if yes pls if you can share it with me.

Thanks !!!


----------



## prats.249 (Jun 15, 2016)

cm1212 said:


> Hi,
> Did u find any help about what is to be submitted for assessment, if yes pls if you can share it with me.
> 
> Thanks !!!


I submitted the below for CPA assessment. I am a member of Institute of Chartered Accountants of India. Please provide detailed syllabus, it is really a deciding factor in assessment outcome.

1. English Test Results
2. Employment Offer Letter
3. Employment Reference Letter
4. Employment Relieving Letter
5. Payslips/Form 16's
6. CA and BCOM Syllabus
7. BCOM and CA Marks Sheet and Certificates
8. 10th Marks Sheet as Birth Date Proof
9. Letter of Good-standing - This is required for membership


----------



## MHCS (May 30, 2016)

prats.249 said:


> I submitted the below for CPA assessment. I am a member of Institute of Chartered Accountants of India. Please provide detailed syllabus, it is really a deciding factor in assessment outcome.
> 
> 1. English Test Results
> 2. Employment Offer Letter
> ...


So you need an Employment offer letter to apply for a skilled migration visa?


----------



## prats.249 (Jun 15, 2016)

Yes you need all Employment docs which stand proof that you worked in a organization.


----------



## Eric Wong (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi guys, I am new to this forum and am considering to apply for Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189). The nominated occupation is 2211 Accountants. 

I am calculating my points and it would be much appreciated if someone here can answer my questions below.

1. I am HKICPA member (CPAA has reciprocal agreements with HKICPA). Do I get 10 points for "An award or qualification recognised by the assessing authority in the assessment of the skilled occupation"?

2. I have worked as an accountant in 3 companies. First job 6 months, second job 3 years and 10 months and third job 1 year. Do I get 15 points for skilled employment?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

For claiming 15 points for skilled employment you need 8-10 years of working and also the employment is to be assessed by CPA/IPA.



Eric Wong said:


> Hi guys, I am new to this forum and am considering to apply for Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189). The nominated occupation is 2211 Accountants.
> 
> I am calculating my points and it would be much appreciated if someone here can answer my questions below.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Wong (Jun 23, 2016)

cm1212 said:


> For claiming 15 points for skilled employment you need 8-10 years of working and also the employment is to be assessed by CPA/IPA.


Thanks for your reply. For point 1, do you know if a CPA aust designation will get 10 points for "An award or qualification recognised by the assessing authority in the assessment of the skilled occupation"?


----------



## Adap (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi friends,

i want to assess my degree and work experiences. i did B.com(H) from Delhi University and MBA(Finance) from ECU Western Australia.

i have almost 10 yr of work experience in accounting and Finance. i work as a Sr. accounts officer in a government company. m trying for a migration to Australia.

Below are r quires:
1. in which code should i apply (general accountant)
2.which authority should i get assessed, CPA/others
3.As my B.com covers all the subject requirement outlined by CPA, will they give me positive assessment.
4.what are my chances for a positive assessment from assessing authority. following are my points
Age - 30
Degree/qualification - 20
Job experience - 15
English - 10.......total = 75 points......plez correct me if i am wrong

guys ur valuable advise/suggestion would be highly appreciated.

cheers

Adap


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

hI,

CODE IS :2211 (GEN ACCOUNTANT)
CPA/IPA
YOU HAVE TO SUBMITT BCOM AND MBA DETAILS ALSO.
I AM STILL TO RECEIVE MY ASSESMENT SO LETS SEE WITH BCOM AND MCOM DETIALS SO LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS.



Adap said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> i want to assess my degree and work experiences. i did B.com(H) from Delhi University and MBA(Finance) from ECU Western Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adap (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks CM1212,

Really Appreciate your prompt reply...plez update me on ur assessment......wish u luck for a positive assessment mate

cheers

adap


----------



## Adap (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi CM1212,

any update on ur assessment mate

cheers

adap


----------



## bratts.89 (Jul 21, 2016)

*CPA Migration Assessment procedure*

Hi,

I am totally unaware about the procedure of CPA Australia assessment. How do they assess skills and experience for 'Finance Manager'? Can I apply with all my documents without providing English test results? I have not yet registered for any English test. My all academic qualifications are in English. I am also CFA level 1 passed candidate. It is much more matching to CPA syllabus so I am planning to provide them copy of my result. Do they consider CFA syllabus. Please someone help me?


----------



## Adap (Jul 15, 2016)

bratts.89

Hi....Finance manger is not listed in SOL (don't apply on this - straight rejection)......u should apply for accountant/tax auditor/management accountant......click the link for further clarity 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL

without ietlts or any english requirement of 7 each band..CPA will not access your degree. click the link for further clarity on english requirement.

CPA Australia - English language requirements

And yea...for ur qualification...i think u need to finish ur CFA .......complete degree

Hope this helps mate

cheers

Adap


----------



## Nikunj (Jul 9, 2016)

*PR visa under the SOL*



cm1212 said:


> hI,
> 
> CODE IS :2211 (GEN ACCOUNTANT)
> CPA/IPA
> ...


Hello,

I want to apply for PR visa under the SOL.

I got to understand from a few people that, I need to apply for assessment of my experience and academics through either CA/CPA/IPA agency a my profession is closely matching the profile of Management Account. 

The query is that my work experience closely matches with the description given by the authorities but my work designation is not matching.

My current work designation is 'Analyst' but the work experience matches with that of Management Account.

Is it acceptable if my designation does not match but experience matches?

please advise on this query.


----------



## bratts.89 (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks for your reply.

I have one more query. I got to know from someone that if all subjects and syllabus is not matching with CPA categories then do they ask us to give a test and then only they provide assessment results? My husband is main applicant assessing through ACS and I am thinking to assess for myself to get 5 additional points.


----------



## shailsol (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi friends,

I got negative assessment from CPA for ANZSCO 221213 – External Auditor. Out of 8 mandatory Competency Areas 7 were assessed as “Complete” except Audit and Assurance.

The Competency Areas which are assessed as COMPLETE are:

•	Accounting Systems and Processes
•	Financial Accounting and Reporting 
•	Management Accounting 
•	Finance and Financial Management
•	Business Law 
•	Economics
•	Quantitative Methods

The above subjects are mandatory to get positive assessment for Accountant (general) 221111, Corporate Treasurer ANZSCO code 221212, Finance Manager ANZSCO code 132211, and Management accountant 221112.

Now my understanding is that to get Positive assessment for Accountant (general) 221111, I just need to review my outcome by changing ANZSCO code to 221111 along with Supplementary services application form to CPA and I will get positive assessment without any problem.

Can please anyone give their views on this? It will be a great help.

Cheers,

Shail.


----------



## iaauditor (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi,
I am new to the forum,

I want to apply for the skill assessment for my wife from CPA Aus but the mandatory subjects listed there mentions "Quantitave appitude" as one of them. My wife is CA and covered the subject topics under "maths and Statitics" during her CA Entrance, will CPA consider this and are there any chances of positive Assessment.

Please guide.

Thanks..


----------



## Adap (Jul 15, 2016)

shailsol said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got negative assessment from CPA for ANZSCO 221213 – External Auditor. Out of 8 mandatory Competency Areas 7 were assessed as “Complete” except Audit and Assurance.
> 
> ...


Hi Shail,

i think you would be right person to command on this:
M about to submit my degree to CPA for assessment - Accountant.
My worry is the models does not match with subject outlined by CPA, but has similar units

I did my B.Com(H) from Delhi University:

My 3 yr degree units are:

1. Financial Accounting
2. Micro & Macro Economics
3. Business Statistics
4. Business & Company Law
5. Management Concept & Practice
6. Corporate Accounting
7. Income Tax
8. Cost Accounting, Principles & Methods
9. Cost Analysis and Control
10. Auditing

I have mentioned just the Accounting & Financial paper, leaving the management papers

I have been working as Accounts Manager for last 10 yr.

Will i get positive assessment on my above units, plez assist

Cheers

Adap


----------



## shailsol (Jun 13, 2016)

Adap said:


> Hi Shail,
> 
> i think you would be right person to command on this:
> M about to submit my degree to CPA for assessment - Accountant.
> ...


Hi,

My thoughts on assessment with CPA is that Title of subject/unit is not important nor does the degree title, the core thing is the content of the unit. 

So make sure you provide detailed syllabus. Also you can match topics you have studied with the one that is provide on CPA website for each competency area. 

If you are unsure about whether they are covered or not, best thing is just get your self assessed by CPA because ultimately they are the final authority to approve/disapprove what you have studied.

All the best mate!!!

Cheers...


----------



## Adap (Jul 15, 2016)

shailsol said:


> Hi,
> 
> My thoughts on assessment with CPA is that Title of subject/unit is not important nor does the degree title, the core thing is the content of the unit.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shail Dos


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi,

Thought to share what I my experience is with CPA.

Carefully send the Syllabus dont mind sending them in detail. below is the site where you can understand what points they look in your syllabus.

https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/cpa-program/foundation-exams/structure

Do msg if any problem.


Chandan.




Adap said:


> Hi Shail,
> 
> i think you would be right person to command on this:
> M about to submit my degree to CPA for assessment - Accountant.
> ...


----------



## Adap (Jul 15, 2016)

cm1212 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thought to share what I my experience is with CPA.
> 
> ...


hi CM1212

This is great stuff mate
all my doubt are cleared

how did you go with ur assessment Dos

thanks for the assist 

cheers


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Buddy,

Was very confident and had copied the syllabus from university site and just send it across din't go through the details and the outcome was negative need to appear for F.A.R. exam.

I requested them that the Financial accounting and reporting is done through out the academic period but they said its not mentioned in the syllabus.

So just go through the stuff deeply and then submitt.





Adap said:


> hi CM1212
> 
> This is great stuff mate
> all my doubt are cleared
> ...


----------



## Adap (Jul 15, 2016)

cm1212 said:


> Buddy,
> 
> Was very confident and had copied the syllabus from university site and just send it across din't go through the details and the outcome was negative need to appear for F.A.R. exam.
> 
> ...


Dos....

while assessing ur qualification.....did u fulfill CPA English requirement

Kind Regards


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi i am a CA will dey still need syllabus? I mean d cpa board and usually how long does it take fr them. To revert. I have 5 years post CA experience. How much do they count do they cut a year like vetasses do? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishektandon (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi Prats,

Has CPA asked for the list of 9 documents while you apply for assessment through CPA?


----------



## saket_11pant (Aug 4, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Hi i am a CA will dey still need syllabus? I mean d cpa board and usually how long does it take fr them. To revert. I have 5 years post CA experience. How much do they count do they cut a year like vetasses do?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I think being a CA u won't be required to submit the syllabus as CA is accredited course under CPA
Can anyone answer the second query whether CPA reduces any part of experience claimed by applicant?? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsfrans (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I have submitted my EOI for Accountant (General) for both 189 & 190.

I have received a positive assessment for PR from CA with regard to my qualification+IELTS score. 

I intend to claim 5 points from my Australian work experience (will reach 1 year in 6th October 2016), therefore I am planning to complete a skill assessment with CA to recognise my work exp as an accountant after that day (sorry if this is the wrong thread).

However, when I checked NSW State Sponsorship website, they say:

_6. Do I need my skilled employment claims assessed by the relevant skills assessing authority?

If you claim points for skilled employment in your EOI you need to ensure that you submit appropriate evidence to support this claim. 

Although it is not mandatory, we encourage candidates who are claiming points for skilled employment to obtain a 'skilled employment assessment' from the relevant assessing authority as this is strong evidence to support your claim._

Can anyone confirm if this is indeed mandatory? I should be able to request all the docs required from my workplace.

Thanks,


----------



## shailsol (Jun 13, 2016)

itsfrans said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for Accountant (General) for both 189 & 190.
> 
> ...


Hi,

skilled employment assessment is mandatory if you are claiming points for work experience. So in your case as soon as you complete a year you should apply for Skilled employment assessment from CA. After receiving successful outcome you can update your current EOI for both 189 & 190.

You can verify above information on immigration website. My advice is even if it is not mandatory, you should go for it, it will expedite your process. And above all you must have strong evidence to support points claimed in EOI. Also assessment of Australian work experience is far easy and speedy than overseas work experience.

All the best.

Cheers.


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi,

English Test is must without it u'll not able to proceed.






Adap said:


> Dos....
> 
> while assessing ur qualification.....did u fulfill CPA English requirement
> 
> Kind Regards


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi,

You are surely required to send the syllabus of CA and bachelors degree as well.

Chandan.





Amrita.khangura said:


> Hi i am a CA will dey still need syllabus? I mean d cpa board and usually how long does it take fr them. To revert. I have 5 years post CA experience. How much do they count do they cut a year like vetasses do?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## atiq_abeer (Aug 7, 2016)

*Suitable assessment body for ICMAP*

Dear All

Can anybody help me in identifying the best assessing authority for ACMA Pakistan qualification for Australian Immigration?

Kind regards,


----------



## Abercrombie (Feb 2, 2016)

I did B.com (P) from University of Delhi in 2006.
Post that I have around 8 years of experience including one year in Australia as an accountant on a work Visa.
I enrolled for CPA Australia as I knew my B.com degree doesnt cover all mandatory subjects and as per their assessment I was supposed to give two exams for Foundation Level-Business Finance & Financial Reporting
I have cleared both last month and is now Associate CPA.

and should now be covering all mandatory subjects(B.com & CPA Put together).

My doubt is

If my B.com Degree is comparable to an Australian Bachelor Degree?

Since I became an Associate CPA last month but completed my Bachelor Degree in 2006. Will my work experience be counted from 2006 onward or from next month i.e. once I complete all subjects?


----------



## itsfrans (Jul 12, 2016)

shailsol said:


> Hi,
> 
> skilled employment assessment is mandatory if you are claiming points for work experience. So in your case as soon as you complete a year you should apply for Skilled employment assessment from CA. After receiving successful outcome you can update your current EOI for both 189 & 190.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply! Does this mean that I shouldn't put any work experience on my EOI until I get them assessed? Would this affect my DOE as I currently put them?

Cheers,


----------



## atiq_abeer (Aug 7, 2016)

Dear All

Can anybody help me in identifying the best assessing authority for ACMA Pakistan qualification for Australian Immigration?

Kind regards,


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hello,

Your experience will be taken into consideration from 2006. I had the same doubt and got it cleared from CPA.

Cheers !!!




Abercrombie said:


> I did B.com (P) from University of Delhi in 2006.
> Post that I have around 8 years of experience including one year in Australia as an accountant on a work Visa.
> I enrolled for CPA Australia as I knew my B.com degree doesnt cover all mandatory subjects and as per their assessment I was supposed to give two exams for Foundation Level-Business Finance & Financial Reporting
> I have cleared both last month and is now Associate CPA.
> ...


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi,

I have done it from CPA got a negative one. Not sure about others but I feel IPA is a bit better and kindly take care of the syllabus you submit.

Cheers !!!





atiq_abeer said:


> Dear All
> 
> Can anybody help me in identifying the best assessing authority for ACMA Pakistan qualification for Australian Immigration?
> 
> Kind regards,


----------



## shailsol (Jun 13, 2016)

itsfrans said:


> Thanks for your reply! Does this mean that I shouldn't put any work experience on my EOI until I get them assessed? Would this affect my DOE as I currently put them?
> 
> Cheers,


You got to be very careful about claiming any points on EOI. Whether it could be work experience or anything else. I suggest you got strong evidence for it first then claim the points. I am sorry if i'm wrong on this but this is what i feel.


----------



## Abercrombie (Feb 2, 2016)

cm1212 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Your experience will be taken into consideration from 2006. I had the same doubt and got it cleared from CPA.
> 
> Cheers !!!


thanks Mate- I called them up yesterday and they confirmed it will be considered from 2006 onward.

Did you just speak to them or did you actually get the positive assessment?


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi,

No got negative outcome they say I need to complete one subject of foundation FAR. After then rest of the process begins.


All the best to u !!!



Abercrombie said:


> thanks Mate- I called them up yesterday and they confirmed it will be considered from 2006 onward.
> 
> Did you just speak to them or did you actually get the positive assessment?


----------



## Abercrombie (Feb 2, 2016)

cm1212 said:


> Hi,
> 
> No got negative outcome they say I need to complete one subject of foundation FAR. After then rest of the process begins.
> 
> ...


One doubt on work experience....How do they assess duties & responsibilities? I have gone through the responsibilities on abs.gov website , but looks like they are very high level. 

Also, I had worked in MNC's where one department usually specializes in one kind of work because of the large setup as opposed to one department looking after everything. 

Keeping this in view and the fact that at the start of my career I was doing some very basic accounting stuff will they consider my experience as relevant? Or do they only consider complex accounting work? My duties from my two employer is given below.

*Employer 1*

1.	Posting transactions to journals, ledgers and workflow management.
2.	Analysis, verification and recording of Client’s Payables and requesting disbursements.
3.	Ensure accuracy & completeness by posting manual adjustments to the Ledger.
4.	Reconciliation of accounting statements with related transactions.
5.	Ensure adherence to financial policies and procedures in auditing expense statements and External supplier invoices.
6.	Appropriate recording of withholding taxes in accordance with IRS guidelines.
7.	Recording & reconciliation of Advance Payments to the clients in the General Ledger
8.	Processing International Payments through Wire and recording the same in the book of accounts.
9.	Liaise with Client Contacts for getting resolutions on On-Hold Payables.
10.	Maintains confidentiality and financial security by following internal controls.

*Employer 2*

1.	Daily Accounting for Restructure or early termination of Derivative Trades.
2.	Reconciliation of Movement in Collateral with General Ledger.
3.	Booking of Hedge Accounting in accordance with FAS133
4.	Booking manual entries in General Ledger originating as a result of amendment in the Asset portfolio allocation.
5.	Accounting Adjustment on Unwind of the Trades.
6.	Reconciliation of cashflows Settlement on the swap with the General Ledger.
7.	Booking and Reconciling the Coupon Payments in the General Ledger
8.	Reconciling MTM on Derivative Trades with the General Ledger
9.	Preparation of Monthly Reports for Senior Finance Management.
10.	Source System to Trial Balance Reconciliation and Variance Analysis.
11.	Daily & Monthly Cash Reconciliation for the settlement of trades like Forwards, Swaps, Futures.
12.	Booking accruals in the General Ledger.
13.	Requesting Wire Transfer to ensure sufficient FX Balance


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hey Of course they will consider your every accounting work from where you started the basic functions.





Abercrombie said:


> One doubt on work experience....How do they assess duties & responsibilities? I have gone through the responsibilities on abs.gov website , but looks like they are very high level.
> 
> Also, I had worked in MNC's where one department usually specializes in one kind of work because of the large setup as opposed to one department looking after everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## Abercrombie (Feb 2, 2016)

cm1212 said:


> Hey Of course they will consider your every accounting work from where you started the basic functions.


Thanks Mate,

Actually below post confused me as the guy here got a negative assessment where CPA cited

*The duties & responsibilities performed in the Assistant Accountant roles are not assessed as being at an advanced level required under the nominated ANZSCO code."
*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nting-skilled-employment-assessment-help.html


Now this makes me feel that they want the work experience to meet certain standards
which further implies that the basic accounting work may not be considered...


----------



## m_ali (Aug 17, 2016)

My qualification assessed by the IPA is negative as below core knowledge areas are missing

1) Financial Accounting and Reporting (compulsory)
2) Business Law (including Corporate Law) (compulsory)

from where can I take these courses.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

m_ali said:


> My qualification assessed by the IPA is negative as below core knowledge areas are missing
> 
> 1) Financial Accounting and Reporting (compulsory)
> 2) Business Law (including Corporate Law) (compulsory)
> ...


U need to give these papers try talking out wid cpa board they take such papers. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## J_singh (Sep 4, 2016)

*IPA Assessment*

Hi,

I'm a B.Com(Hons) Graduate from India, I sent my documents for assessment as a Management Accountant to IPA and got rejected.

They want me to do a below subject for positive assessment.

Financial accounting and reporting.

Is there any way that I can do this subject from INDIA?

IPA has suggested me to go for Non Award program from a Australian University. 

Is there any chance that I can get Visa for Non award Program?

Thanks


----------



## Winwan (Jun 18, 2016)

Does anyone have a template or sample of CPA employment reference letter?


----------



## Summer19 (Aug 16, 2016)

Can someone help me on the below please.

I have worked as an external auditor for few years and have also done management accountant role for another few years.
I applied under code 221112 Management Accountant for assessment and got turn down by CPA,
as my external auditor work experience wasn't relevant to Management Accountant.

Shall i re-apply under 221111 Accountant (General) or i should go for 221213 External Auditor?


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi, @J_singh

I have the same problem I too need to clear Financial Accounting and Reporting but one good thing with me is that I have applied to CPA for assessment so I can complete the F.A.R. subject from CPA foundation and will not need to pay extra for reassessment just need to pay for the Exams. 

You too can apply for foundation exams (CPA) and do the reassessment.

Cheers !!!



J_singh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a B.Com(Hons) Graduate from India, I sent my documents for assessment as a Management Accountant to IPA and got rejected.
> 
> ...


----------



## anuapply (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi Group, 
Need your feedback on one item. 
I am an Indian CA with B.Com from India and 8+years of exp

1. Which is better for Indian Chartered Accountants to get qualification and work exp assessed - CPAaustralia or CA Australia
2. Do I submit my Syllabus for CA ? 
3. Do I submit my Syllabus for B.COM, considering you can become CA even without having B.COM (for example, BSC, why should this be even relevant ?)


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi Anuapply,

Yes you need to send them both Bcom and CA syllabus in detail. I feel you should go with CA Australia as they have some MOU signed between them so once you get a positive outcome you can also become member of CA Australia.

The ICAI dont have MOU with CPA or IPA so why not go with CAA. Remember to send the syllabus carefully and match each subject to the requirement.

Cheers !!!




anuapply said:


> Hi Group,
> Need your feedback on one item.
> I am an Indian CA with B.Com from India and 8+years of exp
> 
> ...


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Summer19 said:


> Can someone help me on the below please.
> 
> I have worked as an external auditor for few years and have also done management accountant role for another few years.
> I applied under code 221112 Management Accountant for assessment and got turn down by CPA,
> ...



hi,
what is your core r & r and corporate title if I may ask ?


----------



## imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi commie rick,

Did you get state sponsorship?
Thanks


----------



## Amar_1491 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi Anu,

I am also a Chartered Accountant from India, ICAI and CPA Australia have mutual recognition, thus there is good possibility to get the positive outcome.

Also if you can submit good standing letter from ICAI, and if you have relevant experience as well, you can be admitted as Associate member of CPA, Australia. After appearing for two exams only, you can get the fellow Membership for CPA, Australia which will help later in future.

Dear Fellow Accountants,

I have submitted my application for migration assessment to CPA, Australia, but have below concerns, appreciate if fellow boarders can help on same.

a. I have not submitted the B.Com (DU) syllabus as I was not able to get it online, DU site does'nt have old syllabus, so I have submitted syllabus of CA, will that be a concern and they will request for B.com syllabus as well. I am Associate member of CPA, Australia.


b. In my skilled employment assessment, I have included my article ship experience with Big 4's, which was after my graduation, is their any possibility that it will that be considered?

Regards,
Amarjeet.


----------



## Amar_1491 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi fellow boarders,

Can anyone help to provide the B.com (Pass) syllabus for Delhi University applicable before 2003. I have tried a lot to find on Delhi University, College web site and other posts, but was unable to find it, I have applied for my skill assessment with CPA, Australia without B.Com syllabus but have provided my CA syllabus.

Regards,
Amarjeet.


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

Amar_1491 said:


> Hi fellow boarders,
> 
> Can anyone help to provide the B.com (Pass) syllabus for Delhi University applicable before 2003. I have tried a lot to find on Delhi University, College web site and other posts, but was unable to find it, I have applied for my skill assessment with CPA, Australia without B.Com syllabus but have provided my CA syllabus.
> 
> ...


I have B Com (hons), Delhi University syllabus completed in 2002. please tell if it helps


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

Amar_1491 said:


> Hi fellow boarders,
> 
> Can anyone help to provide the B.com (Pass) syllabus for Delhi University applicable before 2003. I have tried a lot to find on Delhi University, College web site and other posts, but was unable to find it, I have applied for my skill assessment with CPA, Australia without B.Com syllabus but have provided my CA syllabus.
> 
> ...


I can also tell you where to get it from, if you are in Delhi. they provide it the same day.


----------



## Amar_1491 (Oct 14, 2016)

Shailz said:


> I can also tell you where to get it from, if you are in Delhi. they provide it the same day.


Hi Shailz, thanks for the help, please provide the address, although I am not in India, but I will try to arrange someone to get it.

Regards,
Amarjeet.


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi Amar,

You need BCOM syllabus and it is compulsory to submit. I feel you might get a negative come. Instead before your outcome comes send them a email stating that the bcom syllabus is pending.

And in the mean time you can contact the Delhi university they might provide you the soft copy.

Cheers !!!



Amar_1491 said:


> Hi fellow boarders,
> 
> Can anyone help to provide the B.com (Pass) syllabus for Delhi University applicable before 2003. I have tried a lot to find on Delhi University, College web site and other posts, but was unable to find it, I have applied for my skill assessment with CPA, Australia without B.Com syllabus but have provided my CA syllabus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amar_1491 (Oct 14, 2016)

cm1212 said:


> Hi Amar,
> 
> You need BCOM syllabus and it is compulsory to submit. I feel you might get a negative come. Instead before your outcome comes send them a email stating that the bcom syllabus is pending.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, CM1212 for your replies, I am trying to find the old syllabus for B.Com for Delhi University.

Appreciate if any Fellow ICAI member or CPA, Australia members can provide some guidance on relevance of B.Com syllabus.
Will not they consider CA syllabus, as it covers all the required competent subjects.

Regards,
Amarjeet.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

I have a question i applied for cpa Australia and have done ca from india my skill assesment was positive and then planned to enrolled for cpa australia however i do not have a letter of good standing and i did not complete desired number of cpe hours. Can you please advise me an alternative how can i get the same issued without cpe hours.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amar_1491 (Oct 14, 2016)

*CPE hours*



Amrita.khangura said:


> I have a question i applied for cpa Australia and have done ca from india my skill assesment was positive and then planned to enrolled for cpa australia however i do not have a letter of good standing and i did not complete desired number of cpe hours. Can you please advise me an alternative how can i get the same issued without cpe hours.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hi Amrita,

I have also enrolled myself with CPA, Australia on the basis of Mutual recognition.

Regarding CPE hours, you can submit a form (Self-declaration unstructured CPE hours), in which you need to give your CPE hours based on your job, home study and bilateral discussions, which is not troublesome. 

I cant remember, whether I have downloaded this form from ICAI website or was provided by staff of ICAI.

You can get this form from cpesec at icai.in
for good standing you can send email to goodstanding at icai.in

I hope it helps!!

One question for you, to get you skill assessment from CPA, Australia, did you provided B.Com syllabus?

Regards,
Amarjeet.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Amar_1491 said:


> Hi Amrita,
> 
> I have also enrolled myself with CPA, Australia on the basis of Mutual recognition.
> 
> ...


Oh thanks i was able to download the form. I hope they don't cross check. Also i did gave them bcom degree and semester wise marks which have the subject details. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amar_1491 (Oct 14, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Oh thanks i was able to download the form. I hope they don't cross check. Also i did gave them bcom degree and semester wise marks which have the subject details.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thanks Amrita,

Subject details are fine, as those are mentioned in mark sheets that I have also provided to them and degree as well, but did you provided the detailed syllabus for all subject?

Regards,
Amarjeet.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

No no that wasnt needed and neither dey had asked me for it. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CASwagatika (Nov 16, 2016)

*Rejection of Migration Assessment by CPA Australia*



Amrita.khangura said:


> I have a question i applied for cpa Australia and have done ca from india my skill assesment was positive and then planned to enrolled for cpa australia however i do not have a letter of good standing and i did not complete desired number of cpe hours. Can you please advise me an alternative how can i get the same issued without cpe hours.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hi..

I am a CA from Chennai, I have applied to CPA Australia for migration assessment in Sept 2016, but they rejected stating that " Financial Accounting and Reporting " was not a subject. Can you please guide me.

Thanks, 

Swagatika


----------



## Amar_1491 (Oct 14, 2016)

*CPA Australia*



CASwagatika said:


> Hi..
> 
> I am a CA from Chennai, I have applied to CPA Australia for migration assessment in Sept 2016, but they rejected stating that " Financial Accounting and Reporting " was not a subject. Can you please guide me.
> 
> ...


Hi Swagatika,

I am also an Indian chartered Accountant, and recently got my positive assessment from CPA, Australia. I have provided them Bachelor's and CA credentials.

Have you provided them the syllabus for CA, if not you can provide them the detailed syllabus, which can obtained from CA website.

Regards,
Amar


----------



## Amar_1491 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi fellow Accountants,

Although got the positive education assessment from CPA Australia, but for skill employment assessment, they are asking for employment letters with Salary details.

For Salary details, I have provided them with offer letter, some of the salary slips, Tax deduction forms for employment in India, and tax assessments for employments in Singapore, can anyone comment whether these documents can be accepted to substantiate Salary details.

Do CPA, Australia also have a practice to cut down any number of years of skilled employment?

Any idea, what will be the turnaround time, if additional documents have been submitted?

Thanks for your help!

Regards,
Amar


----------



## CASwagatika (Nov 16, 2016)

Amar_1491 said:


> Hi Swagatika,
> 
> I am also an Indian chartered Accountant, and recently got my positive assessment from CPA, Australia. I have provided them Bachelor's and CA credentials.
> 
> ...


Hi Amar,

Thanks a ton.

Its so nice that some body at least gave me a hope. I applied for 221112 (Management accountant). But I had qualified in Nov 2006, by that time we had Advanced accounting. How can I prove them that this subject was very much covered, Institute is literally not helping. Thanks again, Swagatika


----------



## CASwagatika (Nov 16, 2016)

Amar_1491 said:


> Hi Swagatika,
> 
> I am also an Indian chartered Accountant, and recently got my positive assessment from CPA, Australia. I have provided them Bachelor's and CA credentials.
> 
> ...


Hi Amar,

Can you please provide me the syllabus? 

Regards,

Swagatika


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Amar_1491 said:


> Hi fellow Accountants,
> 
> Although got the positive education assessment from CPA Australia, but for skill employment assessment, they are asking for employment letters with Salary details.
> 
> ...


Yes they do cut out number of years your articleship wont be considered 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

CASwagatika said:


> Hi Amar,
> 
> Thanks a ton.
> 
> Its so nice that some body at least gave me a hope. I applied for 221112 (Management accountant). But I had qualified in Nov 2006, by that time we had Advanced accounting. How can I prove them that this subject was very much covered, Institute is literally not helping. Thanks again, Swagatika


Okay... Have u completed bcom if not you can provide them syllabus details

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amar_1491 (Oct 14, 2016)

*CA Syllabus*



CASwagatika said:


> Hi Amar,
> 
> Thanks a ton.
> 
> Its so nice that some body at least gave me a hope. I applied for 221112 (Management accountant). But I had qualified in Nov 2006, by that time we had Advanced accounting. How can I prove them that this subject was very much covered, Institute is literally not helping. Thanks again, Swagatika


Hi Swagatika,

I have attached the syllabus for PE-II and Final, if you have done PE-II, you can submit that as well.

I didn't applied for any specific occupation, they have themselves assessed it suitable for Accountant (General), although subject requirements is same.

Just drop an email to them, justifying that syllabus you studied during CA covers 
almost all areas of Financial Accounting and Reporting, you can download the syllabus for "Financial Accounting and reporting" from CPA website, and then can compare major credits.

Good luck!

Regards,
Amar


----------



## Amar_1491 (Oct 14, 2016)

*Experience*



Amrita.khangura said:


> Yes they do cut out number of years your articleship wont be considered
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thanks Amrita,

But I didn't claimed any experience for my articleship, its all post qualification, will they still cut down?

Any idea whether Salary detail if missing in letter can be substantiated by offer letter, Some salary slips and tax assessments?

thanks for your help!

Regards,
Amar


----------



## CASwagatika (Nov 16, 2016)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Okay... Have u completed bcom if not you can provide them syllabus details
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hi Amrita,

I had attached my BCom syllabus, which they very well accepted, but they didn't consider the subject FAR which was studied in CA. I had applied for the Management Accountant code, perhaps that was the problem. If we consider our friend Amit_1491's case, he used the same CA syllabus, yet got a positive assessment for Accountant General code. 

Thanks for the reply.

Regards,

Swagatika


----------



## CASwagatika (Nov 16, 2016)

Sorry..Amar_1491...


----------



## CASwagatika (Nov 16, 2016)

Amar_1491 said:


> Hi Swagatika,
> 
> I have attached the syllabus for PE-II and Final, if you have done PE-II, you can submit that as well.
> 
> ...



Hi Amar,

Thanks for your quick reply and guidance. I had attached the same syllabus only, but didn't do any comparison, as we have an MOU with CPA, Australia. That was the mistake I think and also I had applied for Management Accountant. Will it be possible for you to share your email id with me, so that we can help each other (it's all your discretion). I also need to apply for employment assessment.

Regards,

Swagatika
<[B]SNIP[/B]> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Amar_1491 (Oct 14, 2016)

CASwagatika said:


> Hi Amar,
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply and guidance. I had attached the same syllabus only, but didn't do any comparison, as we have an MOU with CPA, Australia. That was the mistake I think and also I had applied for Management Accountant. Will it be possible for you to share your email id with me, so that we can help each other (it's all your discretion). I also need to apply for employment assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi,

PM you email id.

Regards,
Amar


----------



## Melodies7788 (Jan 5, 2016)

How long does it take to for skill and employment assessment for 22111 with CPA? 

will they call the employer?


----------



## Amar_1491 (Oct 14, 2016)

Melodies7788 said:


> How long does it take to for skill and employment assessment for 22111 with CPA?
> 
> will they call the employer?


Hi,

If all documents are in order, it will take roughly between 10-14 working days, that's according to my recent experience.

No, they wont call employer, they rely on documents being submitted to them, but can request for further documents. But as per the information available in this forum, at the later stage CO, can call employer to verify work experience.

Regards,
Amar


----------



## Melodies7788 (Jan 5, 2016)

Amar_1491 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If all documents are in order, it will take roughly between 10-14 working days, that's according to my recent experience.
> 
> ...


Hi Amar, 

Thank you for you replying...

I'm going to provide my reference letter and my annual super statement for them as a reference to claim my 1 year oz working experience 

so the conclusion is CPA won't call the employer but the CO might call the employer to verify my working experience. 
Well, then should I put my director contact number as he always busy and not always pick up his phone..

How likely the CO will call the employer to verify the working experiment?


----------



## Amar_1491 (Oct 14, 2016)

Melodies7788 said:


> Hi Amar,
> 
> Thank you for you replying...
> 
> ...


Hi,

In your case, since your experience is gained in Australia, so there is some possibility that CO might not call employer.

But for CPA skilled employment assessment, make sure that your employer mentions the below details.


Ensure that your testimonials are written on the official letterhead of your employer and include:
•the exact period of your employment, including: ◦positions held 
◦exact start and end dates
◦whether your positions were permanent or temporary 
◦whether your positions were full- or part-time 
◦your required working hours per week 
◦the duties or responsibilities undertaken in each position
◦the salary you earned
◦the signature, name and position of the person who wrote the testimonial 
◦the direct business contact number of the person who wrote the testimonial

Regards,
Amar


----------



## Melodies7788 (Jan 5, 2016)

Amar_1491 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In your case, since your experience is gained in Australia, so there is some possibility that CO might not call employer.
> 
> ...



Hi Amar, 

Thank you, yes.. I've mentioned all the criteria above and put my director email add, and phone number below. 

Well... thank you then all I can do now is pray for positive outcome and CO not call my employer...

All the best for you and thank you for answering my question


----------



## manpreet1807 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello everyone .. i applied under general accountant category 221111..icomoleted my b com n m com in india . Pte 65+ each ...got eoi and sponsership from darwin under 489 visa ... i cleared my medicals and pcc on 5 september 2016 and my case is under verification ... i wanted to ask that can i get a telephonic interview call and what do they ask for accountants in telephomic interviews..
Plz share views .


----------



## Hasib_BD (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi everyone, I have submitted EOI as an accountant. But I want to get 5 additional points for spouse. My wife has an LLB and LLM from UK. I want to get her skill assessed under 'Solicitor' occupation which is on the SOL list. The tricky part is, the only assessment that I can get for her is from the legal profession admission board which gives out 'Assessment for academic qualification'. My question is, is it sufficient to get this assessment for my wife in order for me to claim 5 additional points for spouse? If not, then what other assessment can I get? Experts please help!

Sent from my 0PJA10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasib_BD (Jul 3, 2016)

manpreet1807 said:


> Hello everyone .. i applied under general accountant category 221111..icomoleted my b com n m com in india . Pte 65+ each ...got eoi and sponsership from darwin under 489 visa ... i cleared my medicals and pcc on 5 september 2016 and my case is under verification ... i wanted to ask that can i get a telephonic interview call and what do they ask for accountants in telephomic interviews..
> Plz share views .


Hey, glad to read that you are on the verge of getting PR. I have also submitted my EOI under general accountant for 190 under NSW, but am unclear about the requirements for NT. Can you please put some light on the requirements for NT? Thanks!

Sent from my 0PJA10 using Tapatalk


----------



## CASwagatika (Nov 16, 2016)

Hasib_BD said:


> Hey, glad to read that you are on the verge of getting PR. I have also submitted my EOI under general accountant for 190 under NSW, but am unclear about the requirements for NT. Can you please put some light on the requirements for NT? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my 0PJA10 using Tapatalk


Hi Hasib,

Did not they ask you about " Financial Accounting and Reporting" is not a subject of your syllabus etc?

Regards

Swagatika


----------



## Hasib_BD (Jul 3, 2016)

CASwagatika said:


> Hi Hasib,
> 
> Did not they ask you about " Financial Accounting and Reporting" is not a subject of your syllabus etc?
> 
> ...


I have an MPA Degree from Sydney Uni. I guess for having an Australian degree exempted me from such requirement.

Sent from my 0PJA10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melodies7788 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi all, 

just would like ask opinion I submit my assessment last week in CPA, but today I found out my employer mention that my salary is XXX include super, but the fact is that is my annual salary I still receive my super on top of that... 

should I go to tell the CPA Australia, or should I just wait the result first.


----------



## Amar_1491 (Oct 14, 2016)

Melodies7788 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just would like ask opinion I submit my assessment last week in CPA, but today I found out my employer mention that my salary is XXX include super, but the fact is that is my annual salary I still receive my super on top of that...
> 
> should I go to tell the CPA Australia, or should I just wait the result first.


Hi,

No need as for skill employment assessment, only salary is required to be mentioned, quantum of salary is immaterial, you don't need to update CPA.

If you update any docs, it will further delay the processing time.

Regards,
Amar


----------



## Melodies7788 (Jan 5, 2016)

Amar_1491 said:


> Hi,
> 
> No need as for skill employment assessment, only salary is required to be mentioned, quantum of salary is immaterial, you don't need to update CPA.
> 
> ...


thank you for replying me... yeah... I'm afraid they will delay my process...but also afraid they gonna reject as if it's a big different salary with my super and without my super


----------



## Melodies7788 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi all, 

When we apply employment assessment in CPA how do I know that I got positive assessment?


Will it mentioned in my employment skill assessment? 


please advice thank you...


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi everyone can anyone please help me with skilled employment assessment, mine just got rejected by CPA 

They said duties are too basic, how can i play with wordings or if you guys can share your duties from experience letter that will be very helpful 

I am in Aus right now and trying to claim 1 yr Aus experience points for Acc general


----------



## Mohitk87 (Dec 10, 2016)

Any idea how long will the outcome take if I submit my application now (considering the holidays)? Thanks!


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi,
Normally they take 15 working days (mind you they have 5 working days). You might experience 20 working days. 



Mohitk87 said:


> Any idea how long will the outcome take if I submit my application now (considering the holidays)? Thanks!


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Mohitk87 said:


> Any idea how long will the outcome take if I submit my application now (considering the holidays)? Thanks!


Did you apply for General accounting ? WIll you mind sharing your duties please


----------



## mumbaica3456 (Jan 8, 2017)

Amrita.khangura said:


> No no that wasnt needed and neither dey had asked me for it.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hi Anita,

Wanted to ask you that even I am facing the same problem as you about short cpe hours. Can you tell me how did u proceed with skill assessment. Whether with CPA or CA? And did u have to give the letter of good standing? Your reply will be very helpful.


----------



## mumbaica3456 (Jan 8, 2017)

Also were you able to receive the letter from CA institute by submitting the declaration from the website? 

Which is better assessment body as per the members? CA/CPA?


----------



## srikeek (Nov 19, 2016)

hi - I am an Indian CA with 8 years plus exprience. applied for ICAA assessment in Nov - for which they came back with queries - end of Dec. sending the updated replies tomorrow. I am expecting to be a 70 pointer in EOI application. How long will it take for me to receive the invite? what are my chances of entire process being completed by June?


----------



## abhishek5855 (Nov 19, 2016)

In my opinion, letter of good standing is a must for CPA as well as CA Aus for skilled employment assessment. Im pretty sure about CA Aus.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## srikeek (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes, you need to get a letter of good standing. The details are in the CA institute website in the below link - ICAI - The Institute of Chartered Accountants of India


----------



## mumbaica3456 (Jan 8, 2017)

My cpe hours are not fulfilled...so will I be able to get the letter? Cpa form doesn't ask for such letter... has anyone got the assessment done without the letter?


----------



## mumbaica3456 (Jan 8, 2017)

Also can someone guide me as to what is the balance quota for management accountant?


----------



## Preets_nshah (Aug 24, 2016)

*NT Accountant*



manpreet1807 said:


> Hello everyone .. i applied under general accountant category 221111..icomoleted my b com n m com in india . Pte 65+ each ...got eoi and sponsership from darwin under 489 visa ... i cleared my medicals and pcc on 5 september 2016 and my case is under verification ... i wanted to ask that can i get a telephonic interview call and what do they ask for accountants in telephomic interviews..
> Plz share views .


Hi Manpreet
Can you please share your time line ie ur points and when did you apply for sponsorship to NT.

I am also planing to apply but my points without sponsorship is 55 in Accountant (General) catagory.

Thanks you in advance

Regards
Preeti


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello everyone 

Hope you guys will help me out. 
My doubt is.. if I have taken exemptions in ACCA for financial accounting and Accountant management on the basis of my MBA Finance studies.. will CPA also consider the topics of subjects Covered in exemptions ?


----------



## Rajesh2323 (Jun 27, 2016)

Anyone..please help


----------



## mumbaica3456 (Jan 8, 2017)

If someone can solve my following query it will be helpful. 

I have started the skill assessment process, paid the money and submitted the documents. Now while filling the online form I got a reference number similar to say "cf3hgf2h" (this is just an example).. Now if I go on cpa website and track application with this number it says that "application not found". Could any of you guide me on this?


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

mumbaica3456 said:


> My cpe hours are not fulfilled...so will I be able to get the letter? Cpa form doesn't ask for such letter... has anyone got the assessment done without the letter?


Skill assessment will not be done without certificate of good standing - if you are CA in India.

If you don't have COP:
CPE hours can be updated using the CPA Hours website of ICAI. Login and provide required information for current year.
For all previous years, you need to call ICAI and get the email id's and provide the required detailed documentation of what you did to continue the education during the past years.

If you have COP:
Then you must already be completing CPE hours and that will appear on that website. For the rest self study hours, complete the same as above.

Only post CPE hours update, you will have Certificate of Good Standing.

In my case, ICAI was pretty helpful in issuing the one. I followed the first procedure being non COP holder.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mumbaica3456 (Jan 8, 2017)

reishigupta said:


> mumbaica3456 said:
> 
> 
> > My cpe hours are not fulfilled...so will I be able to get the letter? Cpa form doesn't ask for such letter... has anyone got the assessment done without the letter?
> ...



Hi how much time did it take you to complete the skill assessment from CPA? Did you submit the letter of good standing upfront or did they ask you later after you submitted the docs?


----------



## shariq123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi,

My wife has completed her ACCA (UK) and has a BCom degree (2 years). Just wanted to understand if she will be able to get a suitable qualification assessment under Accountant (General) category. 

ACCA (UK) does not have courses in Economics and Quantitative Methods. However she has done both those courses in her BCom. If she provides course outlines from her BCom study for those 2 courses, will she be able to get a positive outcome?


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

mumbaica3456 said:


> Hi how much time did it take you to complete the skill assessment from CPA? Did you submit the letter of good standing upfront or did they ask you later after you submitted the docs?


Apologies.....skill assessment will not need certificate of good standing. My bad.

However, certificate of good standing is required for CPA Associate membership under mutual recognition agreement with ICAI.

It took ~12 (Australian working days) to complete skill assessment in my case from the date of final document submission post they asked for further documents.


----------



## mumbaica3456 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks so much for ur reply.


----------



## tarunjindalcs (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Experts,

I am very new member to this Forum. I am Chartered Accountant from India and wish to apply for my Skill assessment through CPA, Australia. I am also B.Com from Panjab University, Chandigarh. I also wish to go for skill employment assessment through CPA, Australia. In relation to this, I have following queries:

1. which code I should apply. I am having in my mind of applying in Accountant (General) code. Pls advise.

2. I have more than 12 years work experience in Finance & Accounts but in the current employment, my designation does not match with the required titles in Accountant (General) though my duties do match with the description as mentioned in the Code. I can also get the required letter from Employer stating about the job title with details of duties & responsibilities. Will this work or CPA will stick to the job title while assessing the skilled employment.

3. I am unable to get B Com Syllabus. I completed the degree in 2001 and how I can get the copy of syllabus?

Your guidance on the above will be highly appreciated.

Regards,

Tarun Jindal


----------



## mumbaica3456 (Jan 8, 2017)

tarunjindalcs said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am very new member to this Forum. I am Chartered Accountant from India and wish to apply for my Skill assessment through CPA, Australia. I am also B.Com from Panjab University, Chandigarh. I also wish to go for skill employment assessment through CPA, Australia. In relation to this, I have following queries:
> 
> ...



1. 221111 general accountant code is fine if ur duties and responsibilities match

2. Title is not relevant but duties and responsibilities of job are. So please research and modify words of the jobs and responsibilities according to the ones of general accountant as given on various websites. Don't put exact words as you find online but the modified version of the same 

3. I am from Mumbai and got my BCom syllabus from my college library and got it certified by my librarian. They basically took zerox of the syllabus pages of textbooks of those time.


----------



## mumbaica3456 (Jan 8, 2017)

tarunjindalcs said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am very new member to this Forum. I am Chartered Accountant from India and wish to apply for my Skill assessment through CPA, Australia. I am also B.Com from Panjab University, Chandigarh. I also wish to go for skill employment assessment through CPA, Australia. In relation to this, I have following queries:
> 
> ...


We have a WhatsApp group of 5 people similar to your profile who are aspiring for Australia and are at different stages. If you want we can add you so that you can clear your doubts live and without waiting on expat forum. Do pm me ur number and will add you on tht. I just finished my assessment and filed for eoi and the group was very helpful.


----------



## Dkaur (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi,

For getting the qualifications assessed by IPA OR CPA,
Do we need to submit only the academic transcript and degree for bachelors and masters or also the mark sheets needs to be attested by the uni.
Also pls confirm if we need to get Asecondary school certificate and mark sheet attested.
Can anyone pls help.
Thank u


----------



## tarunjindalcs (Feb 21, 2017)

mumbaica3456 said:


> We have a WhatsApp group of 5 people similar to your profile who are aspiring for Australia and are at different stages. If you want we can add you so that you can clear your doubts live and without waiting on expat forum. Do pm me ur number and will add you on tht. I just finished my assessment and filed for eoi and the group was very helpful.


Dear Friend,

Thank you very much for your guidance. Can you pls add me in your whts app Group. my No. is <*SNIP*> 
*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Regards,

Tarun Jindal


----------



## tarunjindalcs (Feb 21, 2017)

Dear Friend,

Thanks for you reply. I just want to clarify further doubts on the CPA Assessment:

Is it advisable to go for the skill employment assessment at the time of applying the Skill qualification assessment to CPA?

Regards,

Tarun Jindal


----------



## mumbaica3456 (Jan 8, 2017)

Dkaur said:


> Hi,
> 
> For getting the qualifications assessed by IPA OR CPA,
> Do we need to submit only the academic transcript and degree for bachelors and masters or also the mark sheets needs to be attested by the uni.
> ...


If you are applying to cpa, colour scans of all documents are valid. Secondary school marksheets are also required. One needs to submit the syllabus of degree college and further courses in order to prove that you have completed all 7 (compulsory) + 2 (optional) Subjects as required for accountant quota.


----------



## sidcannon (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi guys, just joined here recently  

I have just received my External Auditor assessment from CPA. Is there any way to get a second Accountant assessment from another institute (as CPA only allows one valid occupation per person)?


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

sidcannon said:


> Hi guys, just joined here recently
> 
> I have just received my External Auditor assessment from CPA. Is there any way to get a second Accountant assessment from another institute (as CPA only allows one valid occupation per person)?


yes you can get the assessment done for some other job code from a different assessing authority.


----------



## sidcannon (Mar 6, 2017)

Shailz said:


> yes you can get the assessment done for some other job code from a different assessing authority.


Thanks Shailz 

Any idea which is the fastest method for second assessment?


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

tarunjindalcs said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> Thanks for you reply. I just want to clarify further doubts on the CPA Assessment:
> 
> ...


In my opinion, you should go for both the assessments with Assessing authority - be it CPA or ICAA. Reason being, if at all, there is something that lacks, will come to your notice at this stage only and you will be ready with the answer for DIBP.

Further, I believe, DIBP will not get into much detail if you are not claiming anything more that you got the assessment done for.

I am still at EOI stage, but above is my opinion based on the comments from forum mates.


----------



## tarunjindalcs (Feb 21, 2017)

reishigupta said:


> In my opinion, you should go for both the assessments with Assessing authority - be it CPA or ICAA. Reason being, if at all, there is something that lacks, will come to your notice at this stage only and you will be ready with the answer for DIBP.
> 
> Further, I believe, DIBP will not get into much detail if you are not claiming anything more that you got the assessment done for.
> 
> I am still at EOI stage, but above is my opinion based on the comments from forum mates.


Thank you very much dear for your valuable guidance


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

Guys anyone pursuing cpa australia need assistance in global strategy and leadership 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PorschePT7 (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi everyone! I'm new here and would very much appreciate your advice! 

I recently received negative skilled employment assessment from CPAA (as External Auditor). I would like to formally complain about this, without having to apply for re-assessment, because I think that their evaluation/assessment is inconsistent.

Almost 4 years of my working experience as a bank examiner was not credited (reason: cannot be found to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level as a 221213 - External Auditor) BUT I have 3 officemates whose working experience was credited! We submitted the same documents as evidence (e.g., employment contract, job descriptions are literally the same except the name). I have exhausted all documents I can submit to prove my eligibility; thus, i cannot submit an application for re-assessment because that requires submission of new documents (plus I got to pay for reassessment!).

Thus, I'm thinking of formally complaining because their evaluation is inconsistent (i.e., depends on the evaluator/advisor!). I would like to get your views on this. Has anyone experienced this, and what did you do?

Thanks!


----------



## vish.vishal7 (Sep 7, 2016)

Dear expat members,
I am also currently undergoing through cpa migration assessment under code 221111. i have done b.com and m.com and working as an accountant from last 5 years. I got the subject requirement of Financial Accounting & Reporting which i cleared last week. Now i have to do updation from cpa. I need advice regarding will i get assessment outcome of academic and work combined or separately and how much time they will take to give outcome. And under work assessment will they call my employer for verification? Thanks. Can i also join your whatsapp group?


----------



## Dkaur (Jul 11, 2016)

mumbaica3456 said:


> Dkaur said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi

My spouse has completed his B.COM from delhi university and MBA from delhi
Can he get his skill assessment as general accountant?
Thank u


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

vish.vishal7 said:


> Dear expat members,
> I am also currently undergoing through cpa migration assessment under code 221111. i have done b.com and m.com and working as an accountant from last 5 years. I got the subject requirement of Financial Accounting & Reporting which i cleared last week. Now i have to do updation from cpa. I need advice regarding will i get assessment outcome of academic and work combined or separately and how much time they will take to give outcome. And under work assessment will they call my employer for verification? Thanks. Can i also join your whatsapp group?


i was under exactly same confusion few days back. After clearing the FAR exam, i filed my application for review or upgradation. I called CPA twice to confirm that i would be getting the academic and employment assessment together after 15 working days. They assured me that i would be getting both outcomes withing 15 working days. after waiting for this period, on 17th working day i got the academics clear and a request to submit one additional document related to employment.
i am really disappointed. Now, after submitting the document, they ask me to wait for another 15 working days for employment assessment. 
had they required any additional document,they should have informed me earlier. what's the point asking for it on the day of outcome.
i think they are just delaying things for applicants.


----------



## vish.vishal7 (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks for your advice and valuable time for reply. Hope you doing great. I also applied for updating skill assessment. Hope for the best, and please be in touch if any update will come. Thanks.


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

vish.vishal7 said:


> Thanks for your advice and valuable time for reply. Hope you doing great. I also applied for updating skill assessment. Hope for the best, and please be in touch if any update will come. Thanks.


yes sure.


----------



## vish.vishal7 (Sep 7, 2016)

hey guys, any update on skill assessment with CPA?


----------



## Dkaur (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi

Is there anyone whose done his bcom pass from delhi university and MBA from delhi..has got positive skill assessment from any of the assessing authoritiies.

Thank you


----------



## mudradi19 (May 30, 2017)

*Flagged occupation*

Hello Gentlemen, 

I am looking to apply for management accountant but very concerned that they might remove the accountancy occupation in July as it has been flagged. Are you guys planning to apply before june end?


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Just to put my story out there; I have submitted my support documents on 15th May to CPA in order to have education and skilled employment assessment done. Today marks working day # 12 so lets see how things go in due course! I will certainly keep you all posted and will update my signature in the near future too as soon as I get the assessment done!

Fingers crossed!  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mudradi19 (May 30, 2017)

Thank you. Are you going through an agent or something? I am very worried that they might remove it from the list. I am planning to submit it on June 3rd.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Today marks work day 16 for the skilled employment and degree assessment by CPA. Still waiting as I understand the skilled employment takes longer than the average 15 working day period. Oh well, let's see....


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

shawnfj said:


> Today marks work day 16 for the skilled employment and degree assessment by CPA. Still waiting as I understand the skilled employment takes longer than the average 15 working day period. Oh well, let's see....


i hope you have not counted 5th June as a working day as it was a public holiday in Australia.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Shailz said:


> i hope you have not counted 5th June as a working day as it was a public holiday in Australia.


Ahh yes I have counted 5th June. Expecting some news tomorrow at least


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

shawnfj said:


> Ahh yes I have counted 5th June. Expecting some news tomorrow at least


Best of luck!


----------



## mudradi19 (May 30, 2017)

Are you applying for 189 or 190 visa? Just needed some help, do you guys think is it wise to get a skill assessment done after seeing the revised list in July?


----------



## cachandra (Jul 31, 2016)

I submitted all documents (skilled employment) upfront and got the outcome in 2 weeks. I suggest everyone submit all the documents upfront to get assessment result faster.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

mudradi19 said:


> Are you applying for 189 or 190 visa? Just needed some help, do you guys think is it wise to get a skill assessment done after seeing the revised list in July?


I think it's better to get it done sooner than later as the Accountant code is very much in demand and there will be a lot of people sending out EOI's before the new list comes out.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Yes, I did the same. I paid for the assessment on a Friday and lodged all my documents in the weekend. The following Monday, CPA updated the status to 'Assessment in progress' soon after on the same day. Today marks work day 17 (excluding a public holiday on 5th June). I will contact them tomorrow morning just to see where I stand.


----------



## mudradi19 (May 30, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

Just need a suggestion. I got my PTE scores today and looked like I missed by an inch for 79 in each. I got 90 in listening, 89 in speaking, 78 in writing and 76 in reading but it is still counted as 10 points right? As I do not have 79 in Each. 

If I apply with these scores I might get maximum of 60 points, what are the odds of getting a state sponsorship with 60 points for management accountant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mudradi19 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just need a suggestion. I got my PTE scores today and looked like I missed by an inch for 79 in each. I got 90 in listening, 89 in speaking, 78 in writing and 76 in reading but it is still counted as 10 points right? As I do not have 79 in Each.
> 
> If I apply with these scores I might get maximum of 60 points, what are the odds of getting a state sponsorship with 60 points for management accountant?


You are correct. You will be entitle to 10 points only for English

Cheers


----------



## AUStraliaExpat093 (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi all,

Would like to enquire the Job experience for Fund accountant as it is quite different from the General Accountant. If I were to apply for this job scope through my EOI, would it be under finance manager or under General accountant?

Fund accountant job scope

Performing the administration of and any services pursuant to administration agreements in respect of a portfolio of hedge funds;
Initially assisting with the preparation of Net Asset Value calculations, financial statements and associated reports with a view to operate independently within deadlines;
Performing daily & monthly reconciliations for hedge funds;
Working with the Investor Relations group;
Meeting expectations of fund participants, adhering to deadlines;
Maintaining day-to-day relationships with investors, investment advisors/managers, banks, brokers and auditors and other fund participants;
Assisting auditors and other advisers, preparing Annual Reports;

Thanks for any replies


----------



## AUStraliaExpat093 (Jun 3, 2017)

mudradi19 said:


> Hello Gentlemen,
> 
> I am looking to apply for management accountant but very concerned that they might remove the accountancy occupation in July as it has been flagged. Are you guys planning to apply before june end?


accounting job have been flagged several times in the past few years but have not yet been removed. So not to worry. The only problem is the availability of job for accountant in australia.


----------



## mudradi19 (May 30, 2017)

Thank you for your response. Will submit for skills assessment hopefully on Saturday. looks like I might get the outcome only on June end. Fingers crossed that they do not remove accountant from the new list.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

mudradi19 said:


> Thank you for your response. Will submit for skills assessment hopefully on Saturday. looks like I might get the outcome only on June end. Fingers crossed that they do not remove accountant from the new list.


Hi Mudradi19, Just fyi I had submitted by CPA assessment on 15th of May for both education and skills and I am still awaiting feedback. I provided proper documentations for each employment so my point is I don't think you should expect a response in June from them. It may go well into July.

I honestly feel the accountant occupation will remain on the MLTSSL for the new fiscal year, and for some reason, I feel they may increase the quota (this is just my opinion because otherwise, Accountants will need a min of 75-80 points to make it through with the 6 month backlog of 70 pointers and to avoid this, the best thing to do would be to increase the quota.


----------



## drashti (Jun 30, 2016)

CPA australia is taking too long to respond on application..


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi all , I have a quick question. 
I'm gonna take an assessment for accounting / external auditor very soon. 
If I have a bachelor degree and additionally ACCA professional qualification. Would it be assessed as 15 points? Or prof qualification adds some more points? Thanks!


----------



## Dkaur (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi Seniors,

I want to get my qualifications assessed from cpa. I have done bcom from Delhi university and PGDM from Delhi. I have submitted all the documents for Delhi university including syllabus but I don't have the syllabus for PGDM.What is the alternate for this as CPA is asking for the PGDM syllabus as well.Can we get a letter or something similar from the institute??

Regards
Dkaur


----------



## govtec (Jun 7, 2016)

Those of you who have experience in applying with CPA Australia Skill Assessment would appreciate you clarifying one thing for me. I'm live in America so our terminology is slightly different from Oz English.

So if you take a look at the below links which provides guidelines on preparing documents. Does "Posting Documents" mean actually mailing the documents? In other words, according to the direction if I email the documents then there is no certified true copy needed. However, if I were to utilize "Posting Documents" then I would need all documents to be certified true copy. Am I understanding this properly? Do I need to certify my documents if I plan on emailing them?

Thanks


https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/become-a-cpa/migration-assessment/preparing-my-documents


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

govtec said:


> Those of you who have experience in applying with CPA Australia Skill Assessment would appreciate you clarifying one thing for me. I'm live in America so our terminology is slightly different from Oz English.
> 
> So if you take a look at the below links which provides guidelines on preparing documents. Does "Posting Documents" mean actually mailing the documents? In other words, according to the direction if I email the documents then there is no certified true copy needed. However, if I were to utilize "Posting Documents" then I would need all documents to be certified true copy. Am I understanding this properly? Do I need to certify my documents if I plan on emailing them?
> 
> ...


Just email a high quality scan of your documents. no need to certify the documents. however, if you are posting them then you will need to certify the documents. 

I think email is more convenient and easier.


----------



## govtec (Jun 7, 2016)

Yea, I was planning on emailing them. By "posting", does that mean "mailing" via post office? Thanks


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

govtec said:


> Yea, I was planning on emailing them. By "posting", does that mean "mailing" via post office? Thanks


Yes, this is true. Just send a high quality scan of your documents via email and you will be fine. 


don't worry.


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi Guys,

My spouse is an Indian CA + BCom. I wish to claim 5 points for partner skills so my doubt is does she need to go for skill employment assessment also or only education assessment is sufficient? 

Any advise.


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

amit9 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My spouse is an Indian CA + BCom. I wish to claim 5 points for partner skills so my doubt is does she need to go for skill employment assessment also or only education assessment is sufficient?
> 
> Any advise.


Experience is no a mandatory stipulation to earn positive skill assessment for accountant.


----------



## abeerjabbar (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi There, 

I have couple of questions regarding CPA assessment!

I am having MBA - Finance Degree from Pakistan and also have ACCA foundation papers cleared. Also I am having more than 12 years of experience in accounts department of a large Multinational company in different capacities like accounting of revenues, inventories, CAPEX, payroll etc. 

What are the changes of having positive assessment for General accountant or Finance manager?
Which of the profession has better prospects?
Which institute is better and faster for assessment?


----------



## Ilaeez (Aug 18, 2014)

Can anyone help me with this documentation for skill assessment .. as i recieved from CAANZ to submit for further processing 

--Confirmation of working hours for all employments - must be in official documentation..

How do i submit this?


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Ilaeez said:


> Can anyone help me with this documentation for skill assessment .. as i recieved from CAANZ to submit for further processing
> 
> --Confirmation of working hours for all employments - must be in official documentation..
> 
> How do i submit this?




Revise your employment letter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilaeez (Aug 18, 2014)

Abood said:


> Revise your employment letter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


we need to inform the employers to do so ?


----------



## hellojackie (Jul 10, 2017)

*combined assessment*

has anyone done a combined assessment with icaa? how long did it take? thanks!


----------



## Ilaeez (Aug 18, 2014)

hellojackie said:


> has anyone done a combined assessment with icaa? how long did it take? thanks!


still in process i submitted on 9 th june .. and i got a reply to days back with additional doc.. will be finsihing submitting today .. then will let you know when i recieve it


----------



## Ravinder2045 (Jul 18, 2017)

I have done Bachelor of commerce in year 2004 and complete D Master s in commerce in 2017. Can some suggest if my experience between bachelor & masters degree will be counted while performing skill assessment.


----------



## Ilaeez (Aug 18, 2014)

hellojackie said:


> has anyone done a combined assessment with icaa? how long did it take? thanks!


a totatl of 9 weeks for the assessment result


----------



## nabeelmanj (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello group members,

I am new and need expert opinion on certain questions, please help me to get positive assessment.

Q1. Can i apply for assessment as Accountant (general) without IELTS/PTE?

Q2. Can I apply for assessment without any experience?

Q3. Shall i need all degrees to be attested from Higher Education, Foreign affair, notary public ?

Please i


----------



## Ilaeez (Aug 18, 2014)

.....


nabeelmanj said:


> Hello group members,
> 
> I am new and need expert opinion on certain questions, please help me to get positive assessment.
> 
> ...


----------



## anishras (Sep 4, 2016)

*Is Re assessment needed?*

Hi Guys,

Really need proper guidance today. I have already lodged my EOI in Apil with 70 points. When I had got my skills assessment done I had not included my article ship experience and my existing job (since I was in the process of changing to my new Job while submitting my assessment to CPA). Now I realize that if I include my articleship and current experience I am completing 5 years of work and that grants me 5 points extra taking my total claim to 75 points. 

1. Do I need to get skill assessment done again with CPA for this or do I just update it in my EOI?
2. Can I first update it in my EOI and then while awaiting the invitation go thru the skill assessment again?

Regards,
Anish


----------



## Sanjay8789 (Sep 6, 2017)

My partner did his B.Com from Madurai Kamaraj University, will it be valid to migrate to Australia as an Accountant? anzsco code 221111

Business Correspondence and Office Methods

2 Part-II – English LENG01
Part III
3 Managerial Economics

4 Theory and Practice of Business Organisation

5 Advanced Financial Accounting – I

II 1 Business Environment & Entrepreneurship
Development


2 Principle and Practice of Insurance & Marketing

3 Modern Banking Theory Law and Practice

4 Business Statistics and Mathematics

5 Introduction to Information Technology

6 Part IV – General Knowledge UKGL01

2 Business Legislation

3 Practical Auditing

4 Practical Costing

5 Management Accounting

(or)
Human Resource Development

6 Organisational Behaviour

7 Part V – Environmental Studies


----------



## Sanjay8789 (Sep 6, 2017)

What is the cut-off points for anzsco code 221111?


----------



## NGN2017 (Jul 30, 2017)

All, this is probably a lame question, but bare with me. 

I am going to apply for skill assessment via CPA - this means I want to assess my education qual (Indian CA + Bcom) and I want to CPA assess my experience as well (13+ years). My questions are:
Are both assessment conducted together or one after the other? The migration assessment form takes only about education qualification and not experience. I am hence confused when should I request experience assessment.

Hope my question makes sense.


----------



## Sanjay8789 (Sep 6, 2017)

NGN2017 said:


> All, this is probably a lame question, but bare with me.
> 
> I am going to apply for skill assessment via CPA - this means I want to assess my education qual (Indian CA + Bcom) and I want to CPA assess my experience as well (13+ years). My questions are:
> Are both assessment conducted together or one after the other? The migration assessment form takes only about education qualification and not experience. I am hence confused when should I request experience assessment.
> ...


Does an Indian B.Com by itself be enough receive a positive outcome from CPA?


----------



## NGN2017 (Jul 30, 2017)

Sanjay8789 said:


> Does an Indian B.Com by itself be enough receive a positive outcome from CPA?


Not sure. I'm a novice

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Sanjay8789 said:


> Does an Indian B.Com by itself be enough to receive a positive outcome from CPA?


I'm not sure. but I don't think so since the assessment is being done in 2 stages:
1- Assess whether your Bachelor degree is comparable to the level of an Australian Bachelor Degree
2- Assess the competencies area to make sure you have studied all the needed paper.

I suppose that since Indian B.Com is 3 years, thus won't pass the first test.

this is a pure judgement, no experience though.

Thanks


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

NGN2017 said:


> All, this is probably a lame question, but bare with me.
> 
> I am going to apply for skill assessment via CPA - this means I want to assess my education qual (Indian CA + Bcom) and I want to CPA assess my experience as well (13+ years). My questions are:
> Are both assessment conducted together or one after the other? The migration assessment form takes only about education qualification and not experience. I am hence confused when should I request experience assessment.
> ...


Yes, both are conducted together. You will have to pay for such assessment (both included together). To be able to submit for assessment you would need the English Test result as well.
I would recommend, becoming a member of CPA Australia as it gives two things - one option to pursue CPA (for CA there is a memorandum of agreement with ICAI - enable you to appear for only one exam- read their website.) Second, that enables you for free migration assessment - if you have paid full year membership fee which is equal to migration assessment fee if u go for it separately.

You should go for both. They will ask for two sets from you. One for Education certificates and other for Experience claims. Why I would recommend for going for both now is to reveal any shortcoming that your profile may have. It's better to know them now and fix instead of knowing them at a later stage and get rejected.
You stand another chance if you notice any abnormality with CPA - u can still go to other assessing authorities.
Base line - you need to have all the robust paperwork before you make any claim with CPAA or DIBP.

You will get two separate pdf assessment documents - one for Educational qualification being comparable to Australian bachelors degree and the other for Experience.


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Sanjay8789 said:


> My partner did his B.Com from Madurai Kamaraj University, will it be valid to migrate to Australia as an Accountant? anzsco code 221111
> 
> Business Correspondence and Office Methods
> 2 Part-II – English LENG01Part III
> ...


Any assessing authority will need all the documentary evidence of completion of all the subjects with certificates and mark sheet together with the syllabus of the university.

If such documents are comparable to Australian bachelors degree - nothing like that for a positive assessment. If they find some shortfall, then they will let you know which subject to be done and where - so as to get the positive assessment.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hello Friends,

I am also planning to file my assessment with CPA Australia, I am B.Com, MBA and CPA (USA).. I have around 10 years of accounting experience. Could you please help in providing details on documents required for assessment. I don't think it will be possible for me to provide reference letters from past employers. Can i provide STAT DEC for all organizations (5 in total ) and if yes please assist in the format. It would be really helpful.

Thanks.. Addy


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

addy101 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am also planning to file my assessment with CPA Australia, I am B.Com, MBA and CPA (USA).. I have around 10 years of accounting experience. Could you please help in providing details on documents required for assessment. I don't think it will be possible for me to provide reference letters from past employers. Can i provide STAT DEC for all organizations (5 in total ) and if yes please assist in the format. It would be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks.. Addy


Documentation details you can have from below link:
SkillSelect


And yes, you can submit the declarations. Be mindful of giving the correct details as the same will be cross checked by DIBP.
Just mentioned, not that you will do otherwise! Good luck.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

reishigupta said:


> Documentation details you can have from below link:
> SkillSelect
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. Actually I have already gone through the link which you have shared. I was hoping to get sample Stat Dec format or reference letter which you people have already submitted, it would give a better understanding on how to present my case.


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi reishigupta,

To claim partner point, does partner need to go through both assessment or only education assessment is required? If yes, is it possible to request for only education assessment?

And I also want to ask if you can help, how long it takes to become CPA member for an India CA + BCom graduate, will this membership application also need the experience documentations? And in this case, one pays Application fee (2017) 164$ and First year membership: Associate (full year) $296? or you are talking about paying First year membership: CPA or FCPA (full year)	$654 after one clears that one paper and become CPA?



reishigupta said:


> Yes, both are conducted together. You will have to pay for such assessment (both included together). To be able to submit for assessment you would need the English Test result as well.
> I would recommend, becoming a member of CPA Australia as it gives two things - one option to pursue CPA (for CA there is a memorandum of agreement with ICAI - enable you to appear for only one exam- read their website.) Second, that enables you for free migration assessment - if you have paid full year membership fee which is equal to migration assessment fee if u go for it separately.
> 
> You should go for both. They will ask for two sets from you. One for Education certificates and other for Experience claims. Why I would recommend for going for both now is to reveal any shortcoming that your profile may have. It's better to know them now and fix instead of knowing them at a later stage and get rejected.
> ...


----------



## Sanjay8789 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi,

So i found out yesterday that my Bachelors might not be equivalent to an Australian Bachelors, which means I wouldnt be able to claim the 15 points for educational qualifications.

I have the option of doing an Executive MBA from AeU, which tho not in the field I'll be applying to, is considered an equivalent to an Australian masters.

so now my Question is if the Bachelors is not accredited, would it be possible to claim the 15 points for educational Qualifications through a Masters which is acredited and that too in particular an executive masters.

thank you


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

Someone guide please.



amit9 said:


> Hi reishigupta,
> 
> To claim partner point, does partner need to go through both assessment or only education assessment is required? If yes, is it possible to request for only education assessment?
> 
> And I also want to ask if you can help, how long it takes to become CPA member for an India CA + BCom graduate, will this membership application also need the experience documentations? And in this case, one pays Application fee (2017) 164$ and First year membership: Associate (full year) $296? or you are talking about paying First year membership: CPA or FCPA (full year)	$654 after one clears that one paper and become CPA?


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

amit9 said:


> Hi reishigupta,
> 
> To claim partner point, does partner need to go through both assessment or only education assessment is required? If yes, is it possible to request for only education assessment?
> 
> And I also want to ask if you can help, how long it takes to become CPA member for an India CA + BCom graduate, will this membership application also need the experience documentations? And in this case, one pays Application fee (2017) 164$ and First year membership: Associate (full year) $296? or you are talking about paying First year membership: CPA or FCPA (full year)	$654 after one clears that one paper and become CPA?


Hi Amit, 
With CPA Australia - two assessments are done. Skill Assessment and Employment Assessment.

The fees cover both. It is up to you to submit documentation for both or not. To claim points, you need Skill assessment as a must. However, if the person was employed, it is recommended to get employment assessment done as well.

For India CA + B com (H) (my case), to become a member only fees as mentioned by you are required (164+296). But to be called a CPA Rishi, I had to write one exam - Global Strategy and Leadership (cost ~1000 AUD) (twice a year) and then complete CPD hours (CPE Hours in India) cost ~250AUD) - you can do this anytime you like. You can read the complete info. at the link:
https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/become-a-cpa/professional-bodies/icai

Someone posted the CPD hours exam actual question paper with answers at below link:






To become a member no experience documentation is required. But even in case you need the experience letter and you don't have it handy, prepare on plain paper and get it notarized.

Hope this helps.


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

reishigupta said:


> Hi Amit,
> With CPA Australia - two assessments are done. Skill Assessment and Employment Assessment.
> 
> The fees cover both. It is up to you to submit documentation for both or not. To claim points, you need Skill assessment as a must. However, if the person was employed, it is recommended to get employment assessment done as well.
> ...


Thanks a lot for your reply


----------



## CAAMagan (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi all,

we had already submitted EoI for accountants category 189 visa with 70 points in March 2017 but seeing the current trend we are loosing hopes. we checked if we can submit EoI for NSW 190. for submitting 190 EOI do we just need to open our existing EOI application and put a check mark on NSW application too... or is there a complete separate EoI form for 190 visa? please advise .. and also how much time it can take for people with 75 points in accountants category to get NSW invite?


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

People with 75 including ss are waiting for months for NSW invite with no response. I have 80 points with SS and 6 yrs work ex and superior english for last 1 and half months and NSW din't look at my profile even.

Sorry to say but with 70 there is no hope as of now. Better get to 75 or 80 and try your luck.

Cheers.


----------



## CAAMagan (Oct 9, 2017)

st_141 said:


> People with 75 including ss are waiting for months for NSW invite with no response. I have 80 points with SS and 6 yrs work ex and superior english for last 1 and half months and NSW din't look at my profile even.
> 
> Sorry to say but with 70 there is no hope as of now. Better get to 75 or 80 and try your luck.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for the honest response.


----------



## CAAMagan (Oct 9, 2017)

CAAMagan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> we had already submitted EoI for accountants category 189 visa with 70 points in March 2017 but seeing the current trend we are loosing hopes. we checked if we can submit EoI for NSW 190. for submitting 190 EOI do we just need to open our existing EOI application and put a check mark on NSW application too... or is there a complete separate EoI form for 190 visa? please advise .. and also how much time it can take for people with 75 points in accountants category to get NSW invite?


Can some one please answer to my query - for submitting 190 EOI do we just need to open our existing EOI application and put a check mark on NSW application too... or is there a complete separate EoI form for 190 visa? please advise .


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

CAAMagan said:


> Can some one please answer to my query - for submitting 190 EOI do we just need to open our existing EOI application and put a check mark on NSW application too... or is there a complete separate EoI form for 190 visa? please advise .


You can use the same one, but people prefer to open a new one in order to maintain your option in 189 in case you received a 190 invitation. if a single EOI is used, it gets automatically withdrawn from 189 if you received 190 invitations.


----------



## winter_soldier (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi, has anyone tried to get just the B.Com (H) from Delhi University evaluated by CPA Australia? I wonder if it covers all core subjects as prescribed by CPA Australia?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

winter_soldier said:


> Hi, has anyone tried to get just the B.Com (H) from Delhi University evaluated by CPA Australia? I wonder if it covers all core subjects as prescribed by CPA Australia?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!




For B com (H), CPAA will atleast give two papers to write before finalising positive assessment.
FAR and Business law

It will all depend on how much detailed syllabus and subjects you provide to them for assessment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hello Expats.. I am about to send my documents for CPA assessment, just a small question regarding that. 
They have mentioned that documents needs to be sent through 2 attachments and the email size cannot be more than 40mb. So do they mean two emails with single attachment or both of them in one single email. Because if it is a single email then how can this be done as Gmail has the maximum size limit of 25mb. Kindly advise..


----------



## govtec (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm in the middle of filling out my CPA application and under Academic Qualification I've listed my Bachelors degree completion from 2005. Does it hurt or help my application if I add a second Academic Qualification for my MBA degree that I'm currently studying for?

Thanks


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

govtec said:


> I'm in the middle of filling out my CPA application and under Academic Qualification I've listed my Bachelors degree completion from 2005. Does it hurt or help my application if I add a second Academic Qualification for my MBA degree that I'm currently studying for?
> 
> Thanks


My Opinion:
CPAA is assessing your completed education against Completed Australian Bachelors degree (ABD).
Since, you are still to qualify MBA, they may not consider the same to assess against ABD.

However, I haven't seen/read anyone with similar case but sharing as much detailed information about your qualifications with syllabus will definitely help.


----------



## govtec (Jun 7, 2016)

My concern is that I graduated with my bachelors degree in 2005 and therefore I want them to start evaluating my work from 2005 to the present. I understand that a candidates experience must come after earning the equivalent of Australian Bachelors Degree and I don't want them to use my MBA graduate program which is still in progress to somehow disqualify my work experience if they were to use it as an excuse to say I didn't earn enough course credits with my bachelors degree and need additional course from my MBA program thus negating my work experience from the last 10 years.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hey Folks.. can anyone advise how much time CPA Australia takes to complete the assessment. Actually i have received positive assessment for education on 7th Dec but nothing as of yet for employment. Is this a regular practice or there seems to be some issue with my application? Should i contact them or wait?


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

govtec said:


> My concern is that I graduated with my bachelors degree in 2005 and therefore I want them to start evaluating my work from 2005 to the present. I understand that a candidates experience must come after earning the equivalent of Australian Bachelors Degree and I don't want them to use my MBA graduate program which is still in progress to somehow disqualify my work experience if they were to use it as an excuse to say I didn't earn enough course credits with my bachelors degree and need additional course from my MBA program thus negating my work experience from the last 10 years.




Not a concern. They will consider your bachelor..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govtec (Jun 7, 2016)

CPA Australia does not state on their Migration website whether or not I can blackout or block social security or bank account numbers on documents that I plan on scanning and emailing. I'm concerned about security and hackers intercepting my email of support documents. What options do I have to secure my email or supporting documents?

Thanks


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Hey Folks.. can anyone advise how much time CPA Australia takes to complete the assessment. Actually i have received positive assessment for education on 7th Dec but nothing as of yet for employment. Is this a regular practice or there seems to be some issue with my application? Should i contact them or wait?


Can you please advise on this?


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi All,

I have done my MBA finance in India and worked as Tax Consultant in Deloitte for 4 years. I am planning for assessment from CPA for accountant general job code.
Please suggest if this is the right occupation to go for assessment or I need to select some other job code.


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi, I have got positive qualification assessment from CPA. Now I want to do skilled employment assessment from CPA. Can anybody suggest cost related to it. I am under impression that once you got your qualification assessed successfully, you can do employment assessment with no extra cost involved unless and until your assessment is valid.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NGN2017 (Jul 30, 2017)

solvaish said:


> Hi, I have got positive qualification assessment from CPA. Now I want to do skilled employment assessment from CPA. Can anybody suggest cost related to it. I am under impression that once you got your qualification assessed successfully, you can do employment assessment with no extra cost involved unless and until your assessment is valid.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


It's free. No additional costs

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NGN2017 said:


> It's free. No additional costs
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


thank you for confirming!


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

NGN2017 said:


> It's free. No additional costs
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the confirmation.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

solvaish said:


> Thanks for the confirmation.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


all the best!


----------



## headstrong (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi All,

I plan to claim 5 partner points , my wife is an Indian CA with MCoM & BCoM degress and with 2.25 years of work exp with a top financial bank ( and she is not working as of now ) , what should be the correct assessing body ? CAANZ or CPAA ? Is there a minimum cut off required for experience ?


----------



## Innovator78c (Feb 13, 2018)

*CPA Australia assessment*

Hi all,

If someone has had a positive assessment of CPA Australia recently, appreciate sharing the syllabus details for FARE and Business law.

I am unable to get syllabus details for the above 2 subjects from my university.

Kind regards


----------



## zzzzz23 (Feb 13, 2018)

Can anyone share the reference for skilled employment letter for me?

I recently applied for one-year experience with required documents to CA but there was a negative result... 
It says, "The following claims of skilled employment have been assessed and cannot be found to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level as an Accountant (General) 221111."

I really dont know what the problems are..

Best regards,


----------



## kejoe (Nov 3, 2017)

Hey guys how long did it take for CPA to do your assessments? Just want to guage how long I need to wait before I start getting worried. This is the 8th working day. Thanks.


----------



## divyangmohite (Feb 14, 2018)

*MBA finance from IBS Mumbai*

Hi everyone,
I have lost money on this and in situation wherein your inputs would be of immense help.
To begin with, I was unaware of this forum and so new here (First post). My wife is an MBA in finance from IBS. I need to know someone here who has done MBA in finance or similar. We are currently contemplating the occupation of finance manager . Please someone here from similar background guide us, which body to get assessed and is our occupation correct.
Rest to follow
Thanks in advance


----------



## ashrafkhan83 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi Everyone. I received a negative skill assessment for General Accountant from CPA Australia. CPA mentioned that "Financial Accounting and Reporting" is not covered in my education. I have done BCOM from University of Mumbai, MBA Finance, MCOM and Masters of Finance. I also got 90 in all categories in PTE. I had submitted syllabus copies of all my degrees and on comparing most of the topics mentioned by CPA under Financial Accounting and monitoring are included in my various degrees although with slightly different names. Please let me know if there is any way I can solve this issue? They suggested taking a foundation course for the particular subject but I guess in that case my work ex of more than 10 years won’t be considered. Please let me know if anyone faced a similar issue and how was it solved. Can we go for an appeal against CPA assessment? or should I try with a different code or a different skill assessment authority?


----------



## sankav (Jun 29, 2016)

ashrafkhan83 said:


> Hi Everyone. I received a negative skill assessment for General Accountant from CPA Australia. CPA mentioned that "Financial Accounting and Reporting" is not covered in my education. I have done BCOM from University of Mumbai, MBA Finance, MCOM and Masters of Finance. I also got 90 in all categories in PTE. I had submitted syllabus copies of all my degrees and on comparing most of the topics mentioned by CPA under Financial Accounting and monitoring are included in my various degrees although with slightly different names. Please let me know if there is any way I can solve this issue? They suggested taking a foundation course for the particular subject but I guess in that case my work ex of more than 10 years won’t be considered. Please let me know if anyone faced a similar issue and how was it solved. Can we go for an appeal against CPA assessment? or should I try with a different code or a different skill assessment authority?


you have to write FAR foundation exam from CPA, and don't worry about your experience even if you write FAR your experience will be counted after you completed your degree..


----------



## ashrafkhan83 (Dec 4, 2017)

sankav said:


> you have to write FAR foundation exam from CPA, and don't worry about your experience even if you write FAR your experience will be counted after you completed your degree..


Thanks a lot Sankav. Have given the FAR foundation exam? If yes, can you share your experience?


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

ashrafkhan83 said:


> Hi Everyone. I received a negative skill assessment for General Accountant from CPA Australia. CPA mentioned that "Financial Accounting and Reporting" is not covered in my education. I have done BCOM from University of Mumbai, MBA Finance, MCOM and Masters of Finance. I also got 90 in all categories in PTE. I had submitted syllabus copies of all my degrees and on comparing most of the topics mentioned by CPA under Financial Accounting and monitoring are included in my various degrees although with slightly different names. Please let me know if there is any way I can solve this issue? They suggested taking a foundation course for the particular subject but I guess in that case my work ex of more than 10 years won’t be considered. Please let me know if anyone faced a similar issue and how was it solved. Can we go for an appeal against CPA assessment? or should I try with a different code or a different skill assessment authority?


You can try ICAA or IPA, the other two assessing bodies. It will cost you but you can take chance. You may get positive assessment from them.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashrafkhan83 (Dec 4, 2017)

solvaish said:


> You can try ICAA or IPA, the other two assessing bodies. It will cost you but you can take chance. You may get positive assessment from them.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks Solvaish. Initially planning to appeal and if that doesn't work then planning on the other assessing bodies.


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

ashrafkhan83 said:


> Thanks Solvaish. Initially planning to appeal and if that doesn't work then planning on the other assessing bodies.


I got negative assessment from ICAA then CPA gave me positive outcome.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashrafkhan83 (Dec 4, 2017)

solvaish said:


> I got negative assessment from ICAA then CPA gave me positive outcome.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


So if i get it right, you had applied for General Accountant Skill assessment?


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

ashrafkhan83 said:


> So if i get it right, you had applied for General Accountant Skill assessment?


Yup

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sankav (Jun 29, 2016)

ashrafkhan83 said:


> Thanks a lot Sankav. Have given the FAR foundation exam? If yes, can you share your experience?


yes, exam was not much difficult and cleared with 2 weeks preparation with the study material from CPA.


----------



## shadyheikal (Oct 25, 2016)

sankav said:


> yes, exam was not much difficult and cleared with 2 weeks preparation with the study material from CPA.




Dear Sankav
Thanks a lot for your information
May i know how many questions that contain numbers? i mean questions questions that need to be solved by numbers

Thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sankav (Jun 29, 2016)

shadyheikal said:


> Dear Sankav
> Thanks a lot for your information
> May i know how many questions that contain numbers? i mean questions questions that need to be solved by numbers
> 
> ...


i am not remembering exactly but i think it was 50:50 (practical:theory)


----------



## shadyheikal (Oct 25, 2016)

sankav said:


> i am not remembering exactly but i think it was 50:50 (practical:theory)




Thanks
Sorry one last question, is the study material provided by CPA enough for studying alone with someone who cannot remember university subjects that much?

Really appreciate your help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashrafkhan83 (Dec 4, 2017)

sankav said:


> yes, exam was not much difficult and cleared with 2 weeks preparation with the study material from CPA.


Great. This is very helpful. Can you also let me know the process to apply for the foundation course and do they have exam centres in Middle East or is there any website which gives the procedure to take that exam?


----------



## sankav (Jun 29, 2016)

ashrafkhan83 said:


> Great. This is very helpful. Can you also let me know the process to apply for the foundation course and do they have exam centres in Middle East or is there any website which gives the procedure to take that exam?


you can enroll through CPA website and exam centers are available in Dubai where i took my exam, you can check with CPA for other centers in Middle East


----------



## ashrafkhan83 (Dec 4, 2017)

sankav said:


> you can enroll through CPA website and exam centers are available in Dubai where i took my exam, you can check with CPA for other centers in Middle East


Thanks Again Sankav!


----------



## sankav (Jun 29, 2016)

shadyheikal said:


> Thanks
> Sorry one last question, is the study material provided by CPA enough for studying alone with someone who cannot remember university subjects that much?
> 
> Really appreciate your help
> ...


if you are in accounting field, i think study material will be enough for you and just prepare the practice question from the study material


----------



## apte.monika (Mar 5, 2018)

hello all, i am inter CA and have done M.com. having 2 yrs of experience as accounts executive. my husband is a primary applicant sub sec 189. i want to get my skills assessed for skilled partner points. am i eligible for assessment since I have not completed CA? and also, i have to give ielts general or academics?? plz guide me.

thanks in advance


----------



## sankav (Jun 29, 2016)

apte.monika said:


> hello all, i am inter CA and have done M.com. having 2 yrs of experience as accounts executive. my husband is a primary applicant sub sec 189. i want to get my skills assessed for skilled partner points. am i eligible for assessment since I have not completed CA? and also, i have to give ielts general or academics?? plz guide me.
> 
> thanks in advance


No need to complete CA, even B.Com is enough, but it depends on the subjects you studied. If you have covered all the subjects as per CPA/IPA they will asses you as academically suitable for migration (this is enough for claiming 5 points for partner). But if they are not satisfied with your subjects then they may ask you to write 1 or 2 subjects. For migration assessment you need to take IELTS academic or PTE and have to achieve 7 or 65 each. check CPA website for all the information..


----------



## apte.monika (Mar 5, 2018)

thanx sankav for the reply.

i checked CPA and IPA subject list. in case of CPA, i have studied 6 out of 7 mandatory subjects. will it b ok or shall I go for IPA??? which assessment is better CPA or Icaa or IPA? 

also i wanted to know that in case of skill assessment, i have to give ielts academics right.


----------



## apte.monika (Mar 5, 2018)

apte.monika said:


> thanx sankav for the reply.
> 
> i checked CPA and IPA subject list. in case of CPA, i have studied 6 out of 7 mandatory subjects. will it b ok or shall I go for IPA??? which assessment is better CPA or Icaa or IPA?
> 
> also i wanted to know that in case of skill assessment, i have to give ielts academics right.



i mean, home affairs will not ask me to give ielts general again na???


----------



## sankav (Jun 29, 2016)

apte.monika said:


> thanx sankav for the reply.
> 
> i checked CPA and IPA subject list. in case of CPA, i have studied 6 out of 7 mandatory subjects. will it b ok or shall I go for IPA??? which assessment is better CPA or Icaa or IPA?
> 
> also i wanted to know that in case of skill assessment, i have to give ielts academics right.



Once you give for CPA assessment they would let you know if any subject is required and you can do it through CPA but in the case of IPA I don't think you have an option to write that subject. 

yes, in case of ielts you have to go for academics or you can choose PTE academic which is much easier for most of the candidates..


----------



## Mueni (Mar 6, 2018)

kejoe said:


> Hey guys how long did it take for CPA to do your assessments? Just want to guage how long I need to wait before I start getting worried. This is the 8th working day. Thanks.


Hi! following on the same. Applied on the 14th Feb to the CA both experience and academics. How long do we have to wait?

Much appreciation.


----------



## NT_8_IS (Mar 5, 2018)

Mueni said:


> Hi! following on the same. Applied on the 14th Feb to the CA both experience and academics. How long do we have to wait?
> 
> Much appreciation.


15 working days. on the 16th working day try to follow up.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello everyone,
My wife has done B.com and M.com and I want to claim partner points ...Can she apply without work experience and get positive assessment so that it adds up to 5 points for me ?
Your information will be highly appreciated.
Thanks
AP


----------



## islandprincess (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi, would anyone be able to help? For the CPA Australia assessment, is it possible not to have my 'Skilled Employment' assessed? I'd rather the immigration assess my work experience than CPA Australia. Has anyone here tried that yet?


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

islandprincess said:


> Hi, would anyone be able to help? For the CPA Australia assessment, is it possible not to have my 'Skilled Employment' assessed? I'd rather the immigration assess my work experience than CPA Australia. Has anyone here tried that yet?


It is free from CPA Australia. Better to let CPA Australia to assess your employment.


----------



## islandprincess (Mar 22, 2018)

Abood said:


> It is free from CPA Australia. Better to let CPA Australia to assess your employment.


Hi Abood, thank you for your reply. Yes I am aware that it is free from CPA Australia, however I still prefer not to have it assessed with them. Will I encounter any problems from the immigration?


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

islandprincess said:


> Hi Abood, thank you for your reply. Yes I am aware that it is free from CPA Australia, however I still prefer not to have it assessed with them. Will I encounter any problems from the immigration?


I don't understand why you don't want to do it. it is just free.


----------



## islandprincess (Mar 22, 2018)

Abood said:


> I don't understand why you don't want to do it. it is just free.


 It is, but I feel that CPA Australia is more critical in terms of skilled work vs the immigration - i.e. they won't credit one work experience because it might not pass their standards, whereas the immigration might be less critical and hence would credit this certain work experience. What do you think?


----------



## NT_8_IS (Mar 5, 2018)

islandprincess said:


> It is, but I feel that CPA Australia is more critical in terms of skilled work vs the immigration - i.e. they won't credit one work experience because it might not pass their standards, whereas the immigration might be less critical and hence would credit this certain work experience. What do you think?


What is your purpose for the assessment? If thats for immigration to Australia. DIBP requires that you have to have it assessed by authorized assessing body. CPAA, CAANZ, IPA. Immigration does not do employment assessment.


----------



## Shubraba1234 (Mar 31, 2018)

islandprincess said:


> Abood said:
> 
> 
> > It is free from CPA Australia. Better to let CPA Australia to assess your employment.
> ...


Hi please why don't you want CPA to assess it. Is there any advantage of the migration body does the assessment?


----------



## pankajc (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi,

Need help on below queries:

1. Which assessing authority is recommended - CAANZ or CPA?
2. CAANZ recognizes ICA Indiaas an overseas accounting body however on CPA, i dont see it as accredited. So in this case, do i need submit complete Syllabus if i go for CPA assessment?
3. On CAANZ, need to provide certified true copies if document is black&white however not in case of colored document? Can someone please confirm on this? 
4. By Certified true copy, they meant Notarized or some special Authorized Signature in specific format? Can someone help clarify this?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> Hello everyone,
> My wife has done B.com and M.com and I want to claim partner points ...Can she apply without work experience and get positive assessment so that it adds up to 5 points for me ?
> Your information will be highly appreciated.
> Thanks
> ...


Please can anyone suggest ??


----------



## dipesh_handa (Feb 14, 2018)

*CPAA/ICA Assessment*

Hi Guys,

This is for my wife. She has done B.Com + M.Com and have around 8 years of experience as an auditor in one of the big four firm. My concern is that will her qualifications would be taken into consideration for a positive assessment by CPAA or ICA?

Request your inputs.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

dipesh_handa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is for my wife. She has done B.Com + M.Com and have around 8 years of experience as an auditor in one of the big four firm. My concern is that will her qualifications would be taken into consideration for a positive assessment by CPAA or ICA?
> 
> Request your inputs.



I received 4 years ago from Vetassess as Internal Auditor with same qual and exp. why dont you get it assessed there. not sure if rules changed now?


----------



## sankav (Jun 29, 2016)

AP SINGH said:


> Please can anyone suggest ??


for accounting profession no need of an experience, they will check if you are academically eligible, if not then they may ask you to write 1 or 2 exams.


----------



## ashrafkhan83 (Dec 4, 2017)

sankav said:


> you have to write FAR foundation exam from CPA, and don't worry about your experience even if you write FAR your experience will be counted after you completed your degree..


Hi..just wanted to check did they ask you to enroll for the CPA membership? When i try to enroll for FAR exam, the website directs me to CPA membership which has a charge of $164. I just want to give the FAR exams so not sure if i am doing something wrong here?


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

I am a Chartered Accountant from India and a B Com graduate. With bachelors degree I get 15 points. Can I claim additional 10 points for CA Professional qualification. Can some one throw light on this?


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

sidd_oza said:


> I am a Chartered Accountant from India and a B Com graduate. With bachelors degree I get 15 points. Can I claim additional 10 points for CA Professional qualification. Can some one throw light on this?




You do not get 15 points for bachelors degree from India.

Are you B com hons? or b com pass? B com hons + CA will fetch u 15 points only after assessment from One of the listed org. like CPA australia or CA australia

With bcom pass + ca, I am mot sure if there will be positive outcome without writing additional exams



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Oneshift said:


> You do not get 15 points for bachelors degree from India.
> 
> Are you B com hons? or b com pass? B com hons + CA will fetch u 15 points only after assessment from One of the listed org. like CPA australia or CA australia
> 
> ...




in addition, Aus looks for subjects studied not qualifications.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islandprincess (Mar 22, 2018)

Shubraba1234 said:


> Hi please why don't you want CPA to assess it. Is there any advantage of the migration body does the assessment?


Hi, I am not sure as well. But since everyone is telling me to have it assessed by CPA Australia, then I just submitted my docs for work experience assessment.

I have one more question - is anyone able to help? I submitted my IELTS Academic with at least band 7 for all tests to CPA Australia. However, I mistakenly took the IELTS General first, and got a higher score there (at least band 8 for all tests). Is it possible that I submit this IELTS General results to the immigration for purposes of getting higher points? Or should I really submit IELTS Academic even to the immigration? Because I have been checking everywhere, and it seems the immigration does not really mind if the applicant is taking General or Academic, but since the assessing authority (in this case CPAA) tells them to take Academic, then just take that and submit to them the same results.


----------



## dbaus (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi, I have a rudimentary question regarding the Skills Assessment and EOI procedure. As a CA who worked in audit before, I am planning to get assessed as an Accountant General and submit relevant company related documents too. However currently I'm not working in an accounting/finance field. So the evidence that i'm going to provide to CPAA relate to my previous experience in audit/accounting against which I'm planning to claim points. However, would the CO object that my current occupation is different?


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi,

Can someone tell me which category a CFO (Chief Financial Officer) can apply . We are keen for an open visa or a NSW state sponser. My brother is a BCom (Hons) + CA+MBA Finance

Thanks 

MAnsi


----------



## accountbee (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi all,

I have just received a negative assessment on my skilled assessment on 221113 taxation accountant on the basis that I failed to fulfill their requirement on Australia taxation. Therefore, I am hoping for a re-assessment and need your advises.

Can anyone please advice whether this works - to re-assess using the code of 221111 General Accountant, with the same set of supporting documents. I only got one reference letter from one of the big 4 firms showing that my latest positions as tax associate and tax manager (as i only worked in one company since graduation). According to the CPAA website, i have fulfilled all requirements under the "General accountant" code. 

However, my concern is, whether CPAA considers a tax-specific reference letter as a relevant testimonials to my application as a general accountant? (which i believe should have no contradiction?)

Please let me know your thoughts and experiences. Many thanks!

Bee


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

accountbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just received a negative assessment on my skilled assessment on 221113 taxation accountant on the basis that I failed to fulfill their requirement on Australia taxation. Therefore, I am hoping for a re-assessment and need your advises.
> 
> ...


You should be ok under General Accountant as Tax Accountant requires you to fulfill Australian Tax requirement by CPA. All the best


----------



## accountbee (Jul 5, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> You should be ok under General Accountant as Tax Accountant requires you to fulfill Australian Tax requirement by CPA. All the best


Thanks Shawnfj. 
I'm just worried about the working experience part (as the work experience is more tax related but i'm applying for general accountant..).
Anyway, seems i have no choice but to try appealing with the same set of documents...


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

accountbee said:


> Thanks Shawnfj.
> I'm just worried about the working experience part (as the work experience is more tax related but i'm applying for general accountant..).
> Anyway, seems i have no choice but to try appealing with the same set of documents...


What are your roles and responsibilities for the period of work you are getting assessed? 

Option 2 would be to sit the exam by CPA on taxation using the foundation platform. You can be done with it in a month and sit your exam if you really put your mind to it.


----------



## accountbee (Jul 5, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> What are your roles and responsibilities for the period of work you are getting assessed?
> 
> Option 2 would be to sit the exam by CPA on taxation using the foundation platform. You can be done with it in a month and sit your exam if you really put your mind to it.


My role mainly include:
local tax compliance and advise
accounting and taxation advisory on business structures/plans/operations

Not sure if adding a supplementary reference letter that emphasize on the advisory parts will do..


----------



## VertikaKaul (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello, I am searching answer for the same question, Did you get your answer ?


----------



## VertikaKaul (Jun 25, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> Please can anyone suggest ??


Can you please help me with same query, Did you got your answer ?


----------



## LPR (Jul 16, 2018)

*Lpr*

Hi,

I'm lacking the business law education requirement for my assessment. I haven't submitted my supporting documents yet but have submitted the initial application. I also have a CFA and 8 years work experience.

What can be done to supplement for business law?


----------



## Olivia638 (Nov 30, 2017)

no, i did not


----------



## MAXSWA (Mar 17, 2018)

You can complete a foundation exam on business law conducted by CPA


----------



## quickresponse (Jul 22, 2018)

I have 2 questions -

1. All the assessment authorities need HR Letter with job titles with roles and responsibilities on it. Is it any alternative for that? If we can submit anything else than that or to cover that?
2. Which is the easiest assessment authority to go for? I am a BCOM+CPA (USA).

Also, did you guys go through a consultant or on your own?


----------



## cakhandelwal (Aug 3, 2018)

*132211*

HI 
Can somebody help. I have applied to CPA for skilled assessment for Finance Manager. I am an MBA completed in 2005-2007. Since it was long ago i have submitted summary of my subjects i/o actual syllabus. But fail to provide complete details of Business Law. Due to which failed my assessment.
What can i do now. 
Is it possible to re-submit complete syllabus.
or do i need to reapply for some other ANZSCO code. may be Accountant 

Please reply and help.


----------



## coolthaz (Oct 21, 2018)

cakhandelwal said:


> HI
> Can somebody help. I have applied to CPA for skilled assessment for Finance Manager. I am an MBA completed in 2005-2007. Since it was long ago i have submitted summary of my subjects i/o actual syllabus. But fail to provide complete details of Business Law. Due to which failed my assessment.
> What can i do now.
> Is it possible to re-submit complete syllabus.
> ...


hey,

I'm planning to apply with similar education. Any luck with the assessment?.


----------



## coolthaz (Oct 21, 2018)

Oneshift said:


> You do not get 15 points for bachelors degree from India.
> 
> Are you B com hons? or b com pass? B com hons + CA will fetch u 15 points only after assessment from One of the listed org. like CPA australia or CA australia
> 
> ...


Hey,

I'm an MBA finance with 8+ years of work experience. While submitting a request for skill assessment from CPA, would self certified syllabus, mark sheets & work experiencec details suffice?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tyler.W (Mar 20, 2018)

Question about the skills assessment from CPA Australia.....

I was previously assessed in January 2018. I received an email from CPA Australia with a link to their website with details of a successful result. A few weeks later I received my diploma.

I am going through the immigration process and they want documentation of the assessment, however I did not receive any form/documentation other than the emailed link. The diploma does not satisfy their requirements (not sure why), and I need to have my assessment notarized. 

What documents have you submitted (after invitation to apply for a visa) that satisfy these requirements?

Tyler


----------



## ajaiswal1099 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hello Guys,

Need some help

We are in process filling an EOI.

Here is the confusion.

Now to claim partner point, I'm trying to get her assessment.

Education:
1. BCOM 2008-2011 Passed (3 years) [Mumbai University]
2. IPCC Member
3. IPCC Cleared.

We have paid the fees for migration assessment.

Now after that we got an email to submit the documents.

cpaaustralia.com.au/become-a-cpa/migration-assessment/australia/documents

With the above link, they say they need a full syllabus.

Now she has passed out her BCOM in 2011, we have no way of getting the syllabus. I'm sure other people have already faced the same situation.

So what is it I need to do ?

Any pointer would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## dpkverma89 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi,

My wife is a CA and she also holds B.Com(Hons.) degree. She has been currently working as an Assitant Manager in the Finance Industry for the last 3 years.

In order to claim skilled spouse points, we need to get her skill assessed for ANZSCO 221111(General Account) from CPAA/ICAA/IPA. 

It would be a great help if you guys respond to my queries:-
1. Which assessing authority is better in terms of turnaround time and more chances of positive assessment?
2. Do I need to send her experience and R&R for skill assessment or her qualification assessment(Degree and CA membership) is enough for claiming spouse points?
3. Do we need to get all the documents notarized from the city authority(court) before uploading on the assessing-authority's website?
4. A complete checklist of documents to be sent?

Thanks


----------



## farooqbutt219 (May 24, 2019)

psiew13 said:


> I have applied for my skill to be assessed by CPA for SOL 221113 Taxation Accountant. However, the letter of approval from CPA was given for a different SOL 221111 Accountant (general). Anyone encounter similar issue with CPA? Is it common for them to issue with a different SOL?


I am going to apply for skill assessment for Finance Manager. Does anyone knew the detail or Course outline for the subject "Quantitative Methods".I need course or syllabus outline for Quantitative Methods.


----------



## farooqbutt219 (May 24, 2019)

*Skill Assessment - Finance Manager*

I am going to apply Skill Assessment for the Finance Manager. Does anyone has course outline/Syllabus for the subject " Quantitative Methods" (CPA).


----------



## mbawman (May 8, 2019)

*Accountant General Skill Assessment - Negative Outcome from CPA*

Hi Expats,

I have applied for EOI under the 189 (Analyst Programmer) with 75 points in July 2019.
My wife has completed her BCom from Jain University in India(Batch 2009-12) and so I have applied for her skill assessment from CPA to gain 5 more points. However, I have received the outcome saying that "Degree Comparabily=YES" and Not Suitable for Migration under the Accountant General. The reason they mentioned is partially meeting the "Financial Accounting and Reporting" competency area and recommended to do the relevant foundational exams/course. (All other areas meet the requirements)

As per the syllabus that we have submitted, it covers all the core subjects and content. I have also compared with one of my friend's Bcom syllabus that has already been assessed by CPA and it looks all similar. I have no idea of what exactly is missing from Syllabus. Any help would be much appreciated.

Can we apply for assessment from IPA or CAANZ under the same code or different code?
Is there any chance of getting a positive outcome from other assessment bodies?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mayfair (May 2, 2018)

Hi All,

I am going to apply my education+skill assessment to CPAA. I have bachelor degree (BBA) and ACCA full membership. I am facing difficulties to get the detailed syllabus for bachelor degree.

Can anyone advise if I shall proceed without detailed syllabus for bachelor degree and with ACCA full membership? I have all other documents, ie transcripts for degree, ACCA transcripts, ACCA syllabus, letter of good standing from ACCA, etc. If the result turns out to be positive, can I claim 15points with ACCA?

TIA


----------



## jen8 (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi Guys

I need to submit my documents for CPA Australia Skill assessment. The site says each docs should be 300dpi but total email should not exceed 40MB. However while I scan to TIFF my document size ranges from 7 to 13MB. how do I address this issue. Thanks


----------



## Gumnaam (Mar 5, 2020)

Hello Guys,

I am currently studying Bachelor of Business (BBus) in International Business at Murdoch University. I will be graduating this year. As you can judge by the title of my degree, i am facing huge dilemma with the skills assessment of this degree. My qualification focuses on all disciplines of business from accounting to marketing. So i am facing difficulty in identifying right occupation if it even exists.

I am unsure if it is even possible to get it assessed by CPA.

Does anyone have similar experience where their degree is not exactly described by the ANZSCO code and how did they determine if it is assessable ?

Following are some points about ANZSCO occupation interpretations by Australian Bureau of Statistics:

Principal title - the title which best describes the particular occupation. It is generally the most commonly used title, although there are exceptions in cases where the most commonly used title is too broad or too narrow in meaning for the purposes of the ANZSCO occupation, or where occupations of different content are usually known by the same title. A small number of occupations are known by different titles in Australia and New Zealand. In these cases, a dual title, which notes the country-specific titles, has been used to describe the occupation, e.g. 'Migration Agent (Aus) / Immigration Consultant (NZ)'.

Alternative title - any commonly used alternative title (or titles) for the occupation. These alternative titles have the same meaning as the principal title but may be less commonly used.


----------



## Himalan (5 mo ago)

ajaiswal1099 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Need some help
> 
> ...


I am facing the exact situation please tell me wat did you do


----------

